# Most Memorable Place You've Toked



## luv2grow (Feb 7, 2009)

On a aircraft carrier in the gulf of aden
And last night was pretty funny in a Pro Shop in a bowling alley<weird


----------



## luv2grow (Feb 9, 2009)

no one else had any good place's worth a mention....?


----------



## MurderAlley (Feb 9, 2009)

luv2grow said:


> no one else had any good place's worth a mention....?


 
Inside an LDS church.. (the mormons)


----------



## luv2grow (Feb 9, 2009)

luv it. +rep on that one


----------



## MurderAlley (Feb 9, 2009)

luv2grow said:


> luv it. +rep on that one


 
Lol thats place has some memories, i was pretty young and my parents are lds but i was never into it.... I even convinced a girl there to get buck wild on the dark presentation stage when we were supposed to be in a church class....Man o man church girls are easy lol


----------



## luv2grow (Feb 9, 2009)

lol now thats the way 2 do it.


----------



## bleezyg420 (Feb 9, 2009)

the beach in my atvar


----------



## MurderAlley (Feb 9, 2009)

luv2grow said:


> lol now thats the way 2 do it.


 
Hell yeah. So an aircraft carrier eh?/ Military?? Sounds risky +reps 4 that


----------



## luv2grow (Feb 9, 2009)

yeah well i used to be. I was gone for about 3 and half years now im back and lovin every minute of it. Moving back home to CA soon and then my grow journal will start in about 23 days lol. Im not counting or anything...


----------



## luv2grow (Feb 9, 2009)

bleezyg420 said:


> the beach in my atvar


the beach is always on the top of my list to burn one.


----------



## MurderAlley (Feb 9, 2009)

luv2grow said:


> the beach is always on the top of my list to burn one.


 
Yeah I used to live in maine and man o man the beach is the most relaxing place.

So how was the service?? Regrettable or worth it?


----------



## luv2grow (Feb 9, 2009)

it was what i wanted at the time. Now im stoked to expedience what i did. Some good most bad. But im stoked I did it. Im even more stoked im back and I feel i can really live my life knowing what may come out it.


----------



## luv2grow (Feb 9, 2009)

anyone else have a good spot worth a mention?


----------



## MurderAlley (Feb 9, 2009)

luv2grow said:


> anyone else have a good spot worth a mention?


This ones pretty common but when i was managing a subway I had my full crew of amazing looking chicks toking in the walk in cooler with me.. By the time we went back out to the front there was a line about 8 people deep and the store reaked like pot.....Lol it was memorable to me


----------



## SkunkyMonkey! (Feb 9, 2009)

well the beach is definatly my fav! 
smoked on a few over the world turkey, cyprus, tunisa and few more 
probz my most risky one would be 
alton towers, one of the biggest theme parks in the uk 
me and a few friends took about 8 grams and made a joint after everyride and smoked it walking round the theme park
the ques take the piss there ! and we ended up smoking alot whilst quein!! nobody said anything to the stink so was all good! parinoid tho there was shit loads of security guards and only one exit and the car was miles away hahahahaha


----------



## MurderAlley (Feb 9, 2009)

SkunkyMonkey! said:


> well the beach is definatly my fav!
> smoked on a few over the world turkey, cyprus, tunisa and few more
> probz my most risky one would be
> alton towers, one of the biggest theme parks in the uk
> ...


Lol good shit!! I wanna live somewhere where its not risky to smoke!! i mean i smoke in public alot but it is a litle nerve racking when the security and hoota is all around


----------



## luv2grow (Feb 10, 2009)

very nice I love the beach in Cyprus and Malta. I will def. be going back someday.


----------



## patmeel (Feb 10, 2009)

my most memorable place toked was once in this beach shack in thailand. the receptionist had the room rates on a laminated menu on the front desk. once checked in, she turned the menu over and there it was, a list of narcotics. no doubt, rolling one facing the beach was truely memorable!


----------



## BlondeBabe420 (Feb 10, 2009)

i smoked a blunt while waiting in line at six flags, the beach when i went to florida, but my favorite is just the usual l rides or rooftops and basements.


----------



## Fps Toker (Feb 11, 2009)

Beach hanging out with wild horses lmao
On some1 elses roof ( working construction)
in a customers front yard broad daylight (working construction)
inside a 7/11

and i have to give rep to my friends who actually went to the police station and toked in the parking lot


----------



## Volcanus (Feb 11, 2009)

The time I ate some shrooms and blazed up and went walking through the Musée du Louvre and spent 2-3 hours trying to find the Egyptian section always sticks out in my mind. Or the time I sparked up in the tower of London.


----------



## Roseman (Feb 11, 2009)

at Dwayne Allman's grave, and at Otis Redding's grave.

and at 100 or more concerts too.


----------



## CheifnNuggz (Feb 11, 2009)

luv2grow said:


> the beach is always on the top of my list to burn one.


 
The beach is definitely a chill place, but I have to say one of the weirdest places I've blazed up is in a house of clowns.....

like my boy's mom and dad are clowns and they have clown shit all around....tripped cid in there......that wasn't to good ha


----------



## gangjababy (Feb 11, 2009)

Inside Bob Marley's house in Jamaica was the most memorable hands down. The tour guide let us smoke a spliff while taking the tour!


----------



## luv2grow (Feb 11, 2009)

im gonna have to do a bucket list type deal one these days. these are some really cool toke spots. except for the clown one i couldn't have handled that one wow.


----------



## MurderAlley (Feb 11, 2009)

luv2grow said:


> im gonna have to do a bucket list type deal one these days. these are some really cool toke spots. except for the clown one i couldn't have handled that one wow.


Yeah the clown thing would totally freak me out.. Real clowns not so much cuz thats just a weird guy with alot of makup but toy clowns are insane.. My grandma gave me one when i was little and it stayed in my room.. I would always wake up and see it until one night i just freaked out punched it about 15 times and threw it behind my dresser......


----------



## Cilantrospecial (Feb 11, 2009)

Castle rock Marblehead mass High times magazine number 8 spot for a burn run, i live on the neck. 
right about here http://gallery.photo.net/photo/6602990-lg.jpg


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 12, 2009)

Since I started smoking in the late 60&#8217;s it would be really hard to pick just one place that really stood out above all others but one activity that was common for a while that involved getting high always does stand out in my mind.

One of my friend&#8217;s family owned a funeral home and he would pick up the bodies and I&#8217;d go with so we&#8217;d always get high and send them off right. 

The two most memorable ones were my first, as they say you always remember your first. Of course that came on the night that I had been on the ULTIMATE DATE FROM HELL but it ended up with us picking up Mabel Ness and then the time a friend who had just bought a new boat went to Michigan for the weekend and while drunk off his ass and sitting on the top of the driver seatback he threw it into a turn and was tossed from the boat and it came around and hit him and killed him deader than disco. We drove up and picked him up and gave him a very smoky/cloudy sendoff.


----------



## Blueberryyum (Feb 12, 2009)

Plain and simple- My huge ass wrap around basement couch


----------



## J4m350n (Feb 15, 2009)

Probably would be on my buddies sailboat that was crazy!


----------



## dude2348 (Feb 15, 2009)

idk for some reason i like blazin in public but a few that'd stand out would be six flags burnin a roach on scream machine (my buddy had fireballed a roach on the back of nitro which led to this idea), busch gardens (where they dont pat you down or wand you as much as six flags), while trying to dip security at a local mall and the numerous times i blazed in school bathrooms


----------



## eric907 (Feb 17, 2009)

on a raft in the middle of the lake in the summer with sum brews


----------



## mj320002 (Feb 23, 2009)

My most memorable spot would be on the roof of Binions Horshoe Hotel in Vegas. If you can get on the roof of any hotel in Vegas I would recommend it, it's a good place to sit and think about things. 

The beach is cool. Is you ever get the chance to go when that plankton that lights up at night is out there that's a great time to smoke. The waves turn blue and green when they crash. It's bad ass.

Another great place is the Queen Mary in Long Beach. Smoke and then go walk around the engine rooms and stuff. You can get really freaked out.


----------



## breee (Feb 24, 2009)

me and my toke partner chief'd @@ about 10'oclock at night , 
sitting on the front of some random peoples lawn


----------



## goodxxxgirl (Feb 24, 2009)

sitting and overlooking montego bay jamacia

some of the prettiest budz I have seen in over 20 years.

1-2 tokes 
your good


----------



## Ramen Shaman (Feb 24, 2009)

This place we call the Plateau, at sunset. It's this massive area of dirt just piled up and flattened outside this new housing development, like they carved out all the surrounding area and placed it all there. Now it's covered in grass, and the sun sets over the houses and makes everything seem all right. We went up there with a six-pack, a lantern, and a couple of guitars. I have never felt so many things at once. After sunset, the sky was so clear because they hadn't finished putting in the streetlights. The sky just burned with stars and we talked about infinity. 

That experience is the reason I smoke weed today.


----------



## snyder007 (Feb 25, 2009)

Me and 2 work buddies back when I was like 19ish. We went to Whitewater, Wisconsin at like 2 am. Laid on the hood of his 300ZX passed a few joints between the 3 of us and stared up at the stars contemplating the meaning of life and if we were alone in this great big fucking universe. Shit was so amazing.


----------



## Ramen Shaman (Feb 25, 2009)

It's always that spiritual shit that you remember forever, man. Had we gone out to the Plateau and just tossed a Frisbee around, I wouldn't really remember it at all. But when you add in that feeling of one-ness with the universe, or that feeling of isolation in time, you realize just how intense life can be.


----------



## pythiq (Feb 25, 2009)

Cilantrospecial said:


> Castle rock Marblehead mass High times magazine number 8 spot for a burn run, i live on the neck.
> right about here http://gallery.photo.net/photo/6602990-lg.jpg


New England beaches are the best. West coast beaches are nice, but I'm an east coaster at heart. Haven't smoked at castle rock, but it's really nice in any state of mind.

Cape Cod, Nahant, Cape Ann, Rye, Cape Neddick. Mmmmmmm

Beaches hold some of my fondest memories.


----------



## ironheadxl (Feb 27, 2009)

luv2grow said:


> On a aircraft carrier in the gulf of aden
> And last night was pretty funny in a Pro Shop in a bowling alley<weird



nice


I used to get up around four am strap on the snowshoes a daypack with crampons, pick, MSR ministove a tin cup bowl n bag of northern lights and my snowboard. I would step out of the cabin in the dark with the snow blue from the moonlight and the snow reflecting a billion little stars. It was often well below zero and the buildup on my beard would begin with the first exhalation. By sunrise I would be about five or six thousand feet up sometimes more by noon I could push pretty high up there if i kept going but usually 6.5 thou up in the Alaskan Range is ok. I'd fire up a cup of tea from melted snow add in a small bag of instant oatmeal and chow down. sitting there looking out over the northern matanuska valley the Chilitna river below my tracks somewhere way down there. I would strap in my board fire upa hefty bowl and sit there smoking till I was too cold or too fucking stoned to the gills.
Day lasts but a while at that lattitude and before the shadows would get too long I would cast off and lay long unknown lines across the creator's best work. One run, fast, steep as fuck, soft as down and perfect. These were the days when Burton was just getting noticed well and the heli runs in Alaska were just about to make people see freaking glory in those chutes. And that Alaskan Range and the lower alpine meadows of Denali St. Park across the river were all mine. 
I would make it back by about seven or nine at night, exhausted beaten out from pushing fresh tracks in deep Alaskan powder. I would often lie on top of the cabin - it was easy, it snowed so much there I could walk up my shovel pile to the roof line (first winter it snowed 34 feet) sometimes I'd pull the winter bag up there and sleep outside watching the lime green northern lights roll across the stars, primitive and devine. I would smoke some green but usually just lie there in the silence connected with everything and went wanting for nothing.
I will post pics sometime after they are scanned...this was many years ago, a number of you were not even sperm or egg.


----------



## DBESTLAY (Feb 28, 2009)

In the middle of laos


----------



## pythiq (Mar 4, 2009)

DBESTLAY said:


> In the middle of laos


middle of laos would be pretty intense. nice first post


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 4, 2009)

*my father lived in washington DC and I would smoke on the roof of his apartment with the US Capital and washington monument in the background...*


----------



## 40oztofreedom (Mar 6, 2009)

i would have to say at nike base sitting on the water towers looking over the 818.. you could see LA and everything...


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 7, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *my father lived in washington DC and I would smoke on the roof of his apartment with the US Capital and washington monument in the background...*


that probablly either makes you luv this country or hate it... I thinks thats awesome


----------



## The Spider Silva (Mar 8, 2009)

Hmmm lets see im trying to remember....once on top of a parking garage smoking out of a makeshift bong made out of the biggest flask from science class you've ever seen. After a while it stopped working(the water was leaking i think) so i threw it out of the top of the parking garage and it made one of the loudest sounds i've ever heard. Needless to say we cheesed it outta there!


----------



## SketzoH (Mar 8, 2009)

The most memorable place i have got toked up was definatly the austrian alps.. that place is SO beautiful but looked 10000x better high.

Or the beach in faliraki, greece really relaxin.


----------



## compguy (Mar 9, 2009)

inside a hotdog restaurant that closed for the night...everyone working there baked out the whole restaurant after hours. Talk about great munchie food!


----------



## amsterdayum (Mar 9, 2009)

i used a portable vape in the empire state building a few years ago, went to the top and just stared at the skyline for like an hour or so great day...


----------



## JJD (Mar 13, 2009)

We have this place back in my home town, it is a nature sanctuary called the Audubon.

Its free and like a 5min drive away. 

First you gotta walk down these steps through the woods until the main path forks. We usually go to the place called The Rockery and to get there you have to cross these wood walkways that go directly over the marsh. If you bring sunflower seeds the birds will land and eat off your hands. Once you get across these walkways you follow another path trough the woods and you arrive at this large man made cave that has stone stairs going up to the top from like 5 different directions. On the top of the cave is an opening with a tree in the middle and mad rocks to sit and chill on, we usually spark here. It also over looks a large pond.

After the first blunt we usually walk around the pond via the walkways again and just chill. Its made peaceful and quiet, great place to relax.

But there is so much more than just The Rockery, there are a lot of paths that twist around the entire forest. One go goes to a wooden tower that overlooks a huge marsh, smoking at the top is sick. The other paths just twist around the forest, mainly just so sights.

Its one of the best places I have smoked, we even make trips to go back home and smoke there.

Well thats my expirience lol, stoned and thought i had to share 

EDIT:

Almost forgot about this lol I made this stop-motion video with me and my buddies a couple of years ago, in the end you can see some of The Rockery, check it!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVEV4qigYAk

JJD


----------



## skiskate (Mar 14, 2009)

ironheadxl said:


> nice
> 
> 
> I used to get up around four am strap on the snowshoes a daypack with crampons, pick, MSR ministove a tin cup bowl n bag of northern lights and my snowboard. I would step out of the cabin in the dark with the snow blue from the moonlight and the snow reflecting a billion little stars. It was often well below zero and the buildup on my beard would begin with the first exhalation. By sunrise I would be about five or six thousand feet up sometimes more by noon I could push pretty high up there if i kept going but usually 6.5 thou up in the Alaskan Range is ok. I'd fire up a cup of tea from melted snow add in a small bag of instant oatmeal and chow down. sitting there looking out over the northern matanuska valley the Chilitna river below my tracks somewhere way down there. I would strap in my board fire upa hefty bowl and sit there smoking till I was too cold or too fucking stoned to the gills.
> ...


Hey man that sounds sick! Last week I was out in the rockies and skinned up a seven thousand footer. Smoked a couple bowls and tagged some virgin powder all the way down. That was the best place ive ever toked.


----------



## weedaweedaweed (Mar 15, 2009)

By the side of the pond in the Vondelpark, on a perfectly calm and sunny fall day, seeing the reflection of all the different colours...with a big bag of northern lights from the Bulldog and some sahara blue from Kadinsky


----------



## docd187 (Mar 15, 2009)

on the roof of the fire department in my town which neighbors the state trooper barracks.


----------



## jumifera (Mar 16, 2009)

Millitary camp holding cell in mexico


----------



## jumifera (Mar 16, 2009)

O just remember ,never mind the lasst one
on a small aircraft a cessna smoked a j its the best feeling


----------



## Mcgician (Mar 16, 2009)

While in a kayak under a full moon as the fog was rising off the water in the middle of Silver Lake by Kirkwood. Also, Zion canyon at the top of Angels Landing was stony as hell too.


----------



## Fadelessjeff (Mar 16, 2009)

Actaully I have A storie that Just Happened to me a couple Of nights Ago..I Live In Wisconsin But not Alot People KNow That wisconsin HAs the Best Skunk and IN the 50 states.BAck IN the 90's we were the MOst CannaBIs FIlled States.I have seen MAny states.I have Got High IN a circus tent after Work one day with a friend.In my part working with animals. I help Out at the zoo.THis is My story Just happened A couple of days ago.I was at work At the zoo and I just got Paid on friday.I have one of the coolest boss ever.She smokes too.so when my break comes i tell her i am gonna over and see a friend and she goes hold on.Pick me up a Half Oz so she hands me a $100 and I was picking Up A Oz.I am Best friendS with my Dealer.So my I usally get more than i pay for.no matter what.good Pot or BAd pot i get more in my bag.anyway So I get over to my guy's house and we got everything rang up.so yeah he says how long you got. i got ten minutes.we chained 4 bowls I was 5 mins late.Omg I was Past BAked.I was stoned after the First bowl.So I go BAck to work and the first thing My boss says to me good stuff?i could barely Speak BUt I managed To say yes.All of sudden My boss says lets go in the monkey feeder which is a room me and her can go in.it's not like it sounds.A bedroom size room with a radio in it to block anyone listening outside we put chairs in the place.but so we sit down and I just couldn't handle it anymore.I just passed the fucked out right there and woke up a hour later.didn't get fired and she wasn't mad.I even told her sorry for doing.she tells me that happens to all of that wants to get the best of what the product.then after closed up .we got stoned off a joint and she told me that she did that once at school.went there too high and passed out in math class.The girl is only 24.But yeah their Is my day at work.Hope you guys enjoy.


----------



## WhatDoYouWantFromLife (Mar 16, 2009)

I have two. In 1978 at the pavillion on Lake Sunapee with 2 members of Aerosmith and 1980 at the Wilbur Theatre in Boston with Peter Wolf,Steven Wright,and Charles Laquidara.


----------



## greenthumb22 (Mar 16, 2009)

In the greenhouse in Amsterdam about 5yrs ago.

also a few years ago in Tanzania africa with some friends


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 16, 2009)

theres an underground river near a cemetary about 6 miles away from where im at.

its a trip to blaze down there.

gotta climb down a roughly 30 year old ladder by the dates written and carved on it, about 20-25 feet down into a crevase

its pretty dope


----------



## nickfury510 (Mar 17, 2009)

on stage at pato banton....


----------



## skiskate (Mar 17, 2009)

nickfury510 said:


> on stage at pato banton....


Man thats sick!

Hes damn good!


----------



## nickfury510 (Mar 17, 2009)

skiskate said:


> Man thats sick!
> 
> Hes damn good!


 you like pato...check this out this was at his recor release in berkely last year.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oix0Y1usw3I


----------



## rambler420 (Mar 18, 2009)

....sitting on that big rock hill over the Great Lawn of Central Park, NYC.

Was too paranoid to finish my joint because there were all kinds of people there, but I was able to say I did it, at least.


----------



## warkrimez (Mar 18, 2009)

Samana Island,just off the coast of the dominican republic....Heaven on Earth!


----------



## rambler420 (Mar 18, 2009)

also...sitting on a boat, anchored right off one of the biggest Naval Bases on the East Coast. That was fun.


----------



## suedonimn (Mar 18, 2009)

*The most memorable place... is when my best friend went to court for sentencing, we knew he was going to prison, we had a joint. My friend, his brother, and myself smoked that joint in the San Jose, Ca. Courthouse bathroom, right before walking into the Courtroom. *


----------



## KameronG (Mar 19, 2009)

In a forrest at night. It was originally a 5 minute trail and turned into a 2 hour adventure.


----------



## Young Macdonald (Mar 22, 2009)

1st place was the a beach on maui in kihei at night with a couple real nice locals who had some weird ass hawaian type saki. 
2nd place was when i was deer hunting with 2 friends and we were on the top of a huge mountain sitting in a meadow waiting for dear and we sparked up! the walk back was diffacult, we would get distracted and walk off the trail and not notice for 5 minutes!


----------



## Dank Hill (Mar 22, 2009)

top of the steps of the capitol building in des moines iowa, or the grand canyon


----------



## Ganjaman27 (Mar 24, 2009)

Edmonds beach 
walk a mile down the train tracks to a secluded beach only out for an hour during low tide...sun blazin...blunt blazin,...good times


----------



## SweatyC (Mar 24, 2009)

Me and my brother's secret spot. It's a small meadow hidden near the mountains, engulfed by huge rock faces, with just one lone apple tree in the very middle and two small boulders to sit on, surrounded by small creeks weaving in and out. No one ever goes there...it's our sanctuary.


----------



## williamthebloody (Mar 24, 2009)

in the parking lot of taco bell when my buddies and i were literally inches away from being busted, we were parked and in the car, there was a car obstructing our view from the street, it was a moonless nite and the street lamps were all burned out, we see reds and blues flashing over the car and then we see flashlight lights, we start hiding our shit and lighting cigs ans spraying ozium, driver gets out acting like he's going inside to see what's going on, pretends he left his wallet in the car, comes back and tells us they pulled over a suspicious driver, finds mass amounts of weed and coke, next minute cops are everywhere, so we spray on the body spray, put drops in our eyes and all go inside to eat, after they arrest the guy like four cops come inside to get food, talking loudly saying there cracking down hard on "druggies" that nite, stare at us as were leaving, then followed us home, that was the scariest and most memorable smoking spot.


----------



## conn8 (Mar 25, 2009)

on a school trip, having bongs in the cave just next to teachers


----------



## FragileTension (Mar 25, 2009)

hehe walked around the mall at 10pm and blazing with my pipe. good times


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 25, 2009)

Barbados. on turtle beach..


----------



## ZeldarFromBeldar (Mar 30, 2009)

The bandshell in Daytona Beach. Me and a buddy are walking down the beach tokin' and a dude runs down and tells us to come up to the bandshell. We get up there and there's a free Sugar Ray concert in progress. I never listened to them until then, but I'll be a fan forever.


----------



## Weedpsycho (Mar 30, 2009)

For me it's probably the subway! like as in an underground subway. We just rolled a big blunt lit it up and everyone was looking at us and they couldnt do anything! ahhhhhh the good sensation of being in danger and being high at the same time!


----------



## stunner69 (Apr 2, 2009)

Cool thread man. Lov smokin on the beach but my 2 most memorable would be in the rockies top of the fuckin mountain Sunshine or Lake Louise, both r just beautiful, not to the mention the trip down. The other would have to be on the roof of Syncrude or Suncor, huge oil refinery, at night, lights every where flames shooting into the air burning off excess gasses, it's actually a beautiful view.


----------



## buenodiasmf (Apr 2, 2009)

coachella 2008 prince is on the stage im rolling bizzzy's on sum orange buddahs...rolled the fatttttest bleeee puff pufff purpleraiiiiiin purplllle raiiiiiin


----------



## bossman88188 (Apr 2, 2009)

the coolest place i ever smoked. was in yosemite national park.i was visiting a friend that worked there. her and the locals to me to a fat spot.
we walked up towards the main waterfall and turned left towards the mountain. wa when we got to were the mountain reached the ground the locals cleared some dirt and leaves wicth revealed a very small hole. on our stomachs we wiggled for easily 1/8 of a mile and came to a old bears den. and we kicked it for hours blazing and drinking underneath a huge mountain. someone dropped my skull pipe and he has a dent over his eye as a reminder.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 2, 2009)

been a lot of places and smoked, but one of my fav's was sitting on the top of the Rock of Gibraltar watching a storm roll over the coast of Africa across the strait. Either that or baking on a friends 43 foot sailboat after a lobster dinner in British Virgin Isles. I was pretty tired after the sailing so i think Gibraltar was better, by a hair, except a monkey stole my hat....

out.


----------



## ajdellas (Apr 2, 2009)

Church parking lot, not my own parish, we were skipping class...oh high school


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Apr 2, 2009)

basic training in the air force.


----------



## califarmer85 (Apr 2, 2009)

well i smoked ontop of my barber shop while i was waiting for my haircut. there was a tree basically leading onto the roof...so i toked then got my haircut


----------



## Kro0ks (Apr 10, 2009)

best place? i guess

like 3 years ago i was ina camp and me and some other ppl walked like a mile down the woods and there was a high ass hill and we can see miles down so we smoked up there relaxing and shit

or me and some bitch hot boxed a closet then she got on her knees 

worst was when i was smokin at home and my parents come home house full of smoke. yee that was not a good night >_<


----------



## dickweed (Apr 10, 2009)

50 yard line of our high school footbal field (a buddy stole that shit from dazed and confused, but at least we did it), or a cemetary high on the hill, maybe even my buddies car in between classes in high scchool while trippin my ass off on acid, yea the last one for sure!!!! i walked into class like 5 minutes late, reekin of herb and no color in my eyes at all!!!


----------



## blaze92 (Apr 11, 2009)

in the mountains of elsalvador


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 11, 2009)

on my back porch..right now...if i ever have offspring ill tell them of the good times..when i used to blaze on the beautiful nights...right on the back porch


----------



## Dr Greene (Apr 15, 2009)

My buddy and me smoked out in my mom's van outside a doughnut shop once (while we were both grounded and supposed to be in bed, also, neither one of us had a driver's license)

...We FLIPPED out when a shit-ton of cop cars rolled up. For some reason my bud thought it would be a good idea to roll the window down...it wasn't. Cops eventually took our bag of dro and our sweet-ass lava pipe.

It turned out that my mom had a stash of shrooms under the spare tire, so we got busted for that as well.


We both got court dates but we were underage and it was our first offense so we got off with a slap on the wrist. 

Definitely one of the dumbest things I have ever done in my life.


----------



## Elove11 (Apr 17, 2009)

some maui crip near da beach


----------



## NecroticPulse (Apr 17, 2009)

have to say my favorite would definently be in a church... no offense anyone... it was crazy... it was also 3 in the morning lol. Then i would say in the Big Lots bathroom. Colonial Yorktown in a tree . In my ex's house which was awkwardly a cops house. Man... as i sit and think... i realize that theres wayyyy too many crazy places ive smoked...


----------



## Senor SmokeAlot (Apr 18, 2009)

most memorable for me would be....on a beach in puerto rico with my girl. had some good music on the radio and no one around us.(we walked away from everyone and had a big part of that beach to ourselves). ive always wanted to do it and we did it. like 2 yrs ago

a close second or third, would be smoking in a gondola in killington vt. or as we call it "ganj-ola", it fit 6 and we baked it out so bad. also at snowbird in UT, half way down the mtn. on an empty trail, untouched snow. with the fellas. good times. ps i snowboard


----------



## orgnlmrwiggles (Apr 20, 2009)

yesterday i went to a lake with 2 friends, we got a big "4 person" raft, but only the 3 of us could fit, we paddles for about 30 minutes to get to the goose island in the middle of the lake and we proceeded to smoke a blunt and a cig there while watch some girl with a nice ass and nice rack being pulled by a boat on a surfboard. she was actually standing up being pulled, it was pretty sick.


----------



## mtm164 (Apr 20, 2009)

i smoked in a church and a school bathroom once


----------



## japello (Apr 20, 2009)

top of the cn tower


----------



## JohnnytheGiant (Apr 20, 2009)

*Go-kart parking lot...lol I was freaking out so bad on the course...managed to turn my go kart around and everything!!!*


----------



## Kant (Apr 20, 2009)

Me and a friend of mine decided to climb a tree and smoke up there. the problem was we decided to smoke a lot so when we ran out we couldn't get down be cause we were too damn stoned to do it with out falling out.


----------



## ib9ub6 (Apr 20, 2009)

Diffidently has to be Niagara falls at night time, the lights make it fucking sweet


----------



## blazing brute (Apr 20, 2009)

on top of a giant hill called "purple hill" or "garbage hill" in my city 
amazing view, you can see all of downtown toronto, the CN tower and everything!
it also has huge rocks that you can just sit there on and burn one 
nice walk there with a joint, too


----------



## luv2grow (May 22, 2009)

wow there are so many great places yet to be discovered....


----------



## AKRevo47 (May 23, 2009)

Afghanistan, up in the hindu kush


----------



## jahman2222 (May 23, 2009)

In Puerto Vallarta, Mexico, listening to the the waves crash down on the beach, the brightest stars youll ever see, and the sand between my feet. With a Dos Equis and my best buddy. Great time


----------



## Polak50 (May 23, 2009)

The Press Box at my old highschool football field. It was no bigger than a regular room just narrower. I remember like if it was yesterday.

Hittin our pipes and makeshift gatorade bottle bongs, listening exactly to Metallicas remake of "turn the page" over and over again. we talked about football, brown-nosing the coaches, hot bitches..you know.

That Press box was hotboxed and wreaked for about a week since it was out of use in offseason.


----------



## BakedinBC (May 24, 2009)

woww u guys all have some wicked places! in a church would be pretty epic haha
heres mine:
1: in my buddys house in his gaming room (dont get to smoke much indoors parents would flip)
2: this cool spot in the middle of a long forest trail between my friends house and my house. it has a little sit down circle where we make a fire in the middle raised dirt and grass around the edges to sit on. make a fire and get drunk/ blazed.
3: inside my friends dads workshed, hotbox that shit. his dad never notices cos he does it all the time too hahaha.
4: inside a fire exit at the bottom of a long flight of stairs.... epic
theres more... let me rack my brain  any time when you are smoking inside a house its just better though


----------



## jahman2222 (May 24, 2009)

AKRevo47 said:


> Afghanistan, up in the hindu kush


That would be my dream. Either that or in an airplane. Think of flying with one of your good buddys in a 2 person plane just gettin baked ..think of landing tho


----------



## Jimmy Luffnan (May 25, 2009)

Mine is actually a pretty massive one IMO...

Most memorable smoke I had was on New Years Day of the new millennium... aka 2000

Remember all that crap about Y2K bug crashing all the computers and global destruction yada yada yada? 

Well we wanted to get away from civilization in case the world went all 'Rise of the machines' crap... ROFL 

Well myself and 3 other buddies took a trek up to the top of a mountain here in Australia called Mt Warning...

It is the highest eastern peak of Australia and if you are standing on it at dawn, you will be the first person on land in Australia to see the sun rise over the ocean...

Ripped with 3 mates, sitting down watching the sun come up over the ocean bringing the dawn of the new millennium... EPIC!


----------



## Rachface11 (May 25, 2009)

The 16th floor of my old dorm tower. It was fucking nuts-- I took the stairs down( to avoid wierd looks on elevator) and they just never ended. Jeez I can still feel myself going down those stairs


----------



## DownOnWax (May 25, 2009)

I smoked a bowl on top of the Eiffel Tower.

It was not the best grass but it was enough for me and my friend to be a little freaked out.

We were too High up to be High


----------



## mikebreezy (May 25, 2009)

me and some guys i used to work with went to a stip club one time where as soon as we walked in all you could smell was herb! next thing i know we were all siting at the stage rolling blunts on it. the down side was all the girls were about 100lbs too big to be strippers, i think let you smoke, so you wont notice as much! haha


----------



## Ultra Haze (May 26, 2009)

I was 150ft above a river in the middle of a forest on top of an abandoned viaduct, that was trippy as hell and it was like the perfect place for smoking the perfect joint.


----------



## tems (Jun 8, 2009)

Across the street of a police station.


----------



## FloridaKryp (Jun 8, 2009)

Backstage at a Snoop Dogg concert with Snoop, Daz, and Warren G

It was all the more sweeter because me and my buddy were busted right outside the arena. Thank god we had something like 19g on us not 20g, So we both got misdemeanors but they didn't arrest us. They uncuffed us just in time to see Snoop to hit the stage. I had front row seats. Talk about an emotional roller coaster of a night.


----------



## indipow82 (Jun 17, 2009)

So many places, walking down the strip in vegas, on top of 14,000 ft mountain and then i snowboarded all the way down in rocky mountain national park northern colorado!!! in front of the capital in denver co and madison wi, in front of the cop shop in oshkosh wisconsin, and their address is 420 jackson st!! how fuckin funny is that shit. oh yeah, bong recreation area between milwaukee and chicago, shroom point on lake michigan in chicago!! i could keep going on, man I love to smoke anywhere!!!!


----------



## chrisfuller1 (Jun 18, 2009)

i smoke joints skiing down hills.


----------



## JointDoctor (Jun 19, 2009)

in a courtroom hahaha
i knew a back way into the courthouse in my old town
and me and a buddy went and toked in the judges private office


----------



## grow space (Jun 19, 2009)

i toked the pipe on an old building what was, idunno 10 stories high-we were in the roof, that shit was fucking crazy, because if fear a little of hights.
keep up the good work.




https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/205013-how-top-your-plants-then-use-top-clone-pics.html?highlight=top


----------



## rockem420 (Jun 19, 2009)

When I was in the army I was stationed for a while in a special forces camp in Afghanistan. Me and my friend managed to get some hash from the locals. The next day we climbed about half way up a steep ass mountain right outside the camp (on top was a marine outpost) Got high as hell and took in the view for about an hour....then had to climb down a steep ass mountain high lol. When we got back I went to turn in the radio and there was somebody sitting down facing the other way and I was all stoned like"here's the radio dude" he turned around and it was the special forces sargent major. Haha


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 19, 2009)

rockem420 said:


> When I was in the army I was stationed for a while in a special forces camp in Afghanistan. Me and my friend managed to get some hash from the locals. The next day we climbed about half way up a steep ass mountain right outside the camp (on top was a marine outpost) Got high as hell and took in the view for about an hour....then had to climb down a steep ass mountain high lol. When we got back I went to turn in the radio and there was somebody sitting down facing the other way and I was all stoned like"here's the radio dude" he turned around and it was the special forces sargent major. Haha


HA!!! Good one dude.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jun 19, 2009)

I had been hearing about a smoke hut on June mountain, in Junes Lakes CA, for about 4 years. I could never get up there when my bros were off work, so they could never show me. Last year i went up there with a few friends from my area, and told them about it. They got the idea to ask some "cool" locals where it was. We did and they just looked at us like we werent "cool" enough. So i went outside the main lodge and called my buddy that had first told me about it. I was trying to get him to give me directions over the phone, he thought i would get lost (if you go out of bounds at june expect to walk your ass a long way) so he wouldnt tell me for my own safety. As I was on the phone a oldskool lookin cat was trying to talk to me while i was on the phone. I thought he was just being rude so i ignored him. when i got off the phone he asked if I was looking for "his" hut. It ended up costing me a beer and 30 minutes of him telling me alllllllll about the building process and the age and the traditions you have to keep up if you use it. So he took a trail map and pinpointed the location. Me and my buddys grabbed some beers and went for it. When we got there i was on the verge of tears. After years of hearing about it, in person it was 10x better then any description. Imagine the hobbit hole in lord of the rings (circle door made out of tree limbs even) covered in 5 feet of snow. Inside is everything you need to make it in the freezing mountains, and i mean everything. You could sleep 4 - 5 people in there. Dont worry about smoking utensils, bongs, pipes, papers, they are all there....and remarkably clean too. There a bbq, cooler (stocked with sodas), log cots...amazing. All you have to do is take your trash with you, sign the guest book (read some of the old ones, they go back years), and leave some money to the snow idol on the altar. We smoked for an hour or so and when another group of riders showed up, we turned it over to them. If you know June and want to find it, just look for the long haired oldskool cat drinking coors light (everybody knows him). But please respect it, its almost 20 years old. And remember......


*Dont Mammoth June*


----------



## Dekkon (Jun 22, 2009)

Lookout Point. 

Looks out over the city, everyone who goes up there basically smokes, or has sex, unless your over 50 years of age.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 22, 2009)

sounds like ridgewood


----------



## abrahamlincoln (Jun 22, 2009)

In the australian outback at night, it was freaky, but the stars were beautiful


----------



## Majastee (Jun 22, 2009)

Wildest place for me is actually a large place with a few cool stops... Disney World hahaha yup i worked there and smoked all over the place. A few of the best spots were.... 
the top of the volcano slide at the Polynesian resort (good blunt spot after 11pm)
Space mountain (lit a joint and got a few rips on the ride) wild time there
Rockin' Roller Coaster (my friend and i got the rear car and managed to get a few rips of a blunt) the lights on the ride are crazy
I never managed to smoke on the mission space ride but i bet it would be totaly insane hahaha


----------



## ruderalis88 (Jun 22, 2009)

i can't pick one, there's been so many. all sunset/sunrise joints including up mountains, in derelict castles, on a hill with a view over Paris at night, ditto some less exciting cities, on a boat party in the middle of a river, while driving a vespa through town, on the roof of my buddy's flat... on the river bank in my homecity in the sun... nothing better than adventure toking!


----------



## ruderalis88 (Jun 22, 2009)

Majastee i'm so jealous, has been a long term ambition of mine to smoke at Disney! +rep for beating me to it. i woulda got caught probably and ended up in Disneyland Jail.


----------



## thc716blazed (Jun 22, 2009)

Definitely outside of my drug counseling place (while they were in session) after I got off probation... haha


----------



## Majastee (Jun 22, 2009)

ruderalis88 said:


> Majastee i'm so jealous, has been a long term ambition of mine to smoke at Disney! +rep for beating me to it. i woulda got caught probably and ended up in Disneyland Jail.


haha disney security is a joke i had a step up on them because i worked there and knew where they were at, but i would recommend everybody goes to disney at one point in their lives and gets stoned


----------



## Mr. Hightimez (Jul 1, 2009)

me and my dude would always sit on the roof of the his car while driving down a low key street driving with his feet smoking dubies. he had a sun roof.very memorable and stoned


----------



## skiskate (Jul 1, 2009)

Mr. Hightimez said:


> me and my dude would always sit on the roof of the his car while driving down a low key street driving with his feet smoking dubies. he had a sun roof.very memorable and stoned


how the hell did he reach the gas?


----------



## backwoodzgrow247 (Jul 1, 2009)

In a camper in a church parking lot (not very proud of that 1), 19th floor condo balcony right before i pissed off it! (i think i finished before it hit the ground!), on the beach before and after surfing, and last but not least while riding around on my golfcart wit my sexy lady!!!


----------



## Mr. Hightimez (Jul 1, 2009)

skiskate said:


> how the hell did he reach the gas?


we would just idle the whole way


----------



## akgrown (Jul 1, 2009)

In Iraq in a an old bombed out iraqi bunker


----------



## whiteshark (Jul 1, 2009)

Next to the Washington Monument...and November 5 right in front of the White House

haa im patriotic


----------



## Donkeypuncher (Jul 3, 2009)

the best for me was while i went to job corps on treasure island (sf), we broke into the abandoned jailhouse and smoked in one of the cells, although it was scary but still fun getting in.


----------



## lehua96734 (Jul 3, 2009)

hard to pick one when you'v been smoking since 1966.
most favorite, in the early 70's, Crater Festival, Diamond Head Crater. Walking throught the tunnel with the Beatles Abby Rd. Blasting, walking out into the bright sun on New Years day, to Santana ripping on the stage. smoked from entering the tunnel in the mornaing,till we re-entered to leave at dusk. mean.
sitting in a kayak off of Lanikai beach.
sitting on the edge of Kilauea Volcano in Hilo and throwing a joint over as an offering.
in the bathroom of a airplane going to San Fran ciso in 75'.
in a 12 seater Cessna, a friend is a pilot, flying into the crater of Haleakala on Maui.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 4, 2009)

^^at aunty's house

aloha aunty! Lol


----------



## zeppelin (Jul 4, 2009)

I blazed in this train a couple weeks ago with some friends it's just the front part of the train that's there like as a statue type deal, so we hoped the fence around it and went in and blazed. it was pretty dope


----------



## Stardust (Jul 4, 2009)

This place we call The Universe =)
It's the highest point of our town, only a few ppl know about it.
It's _amazing _
Smoking a joint up there with the sun blasting on you, it's ill


----------



## 420johnny (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm in australia and ive lit up in the supreme court gardens before


----------



## spliffman (Jul 5, 2009)

i live near an abandoned war facility i useally sit in there and light a couple every week with mates


----------



## epic1 (Jul 6, 2009)

Lake Powell, on the water at sunset. Priceless.


----------



## datbaumshit (Jul 6, 2009)

perfect toke recipe... 1) all my brothers 2) strippers 3) my place 4) getting a 45 yr old bouncer rippppppeeddddd .......priceless


----------



## Dekkon (Jul 6, 2009)

Its where I've been toking with friends lately, and already making memories.  A little ways into a secluded trail, quiet, and theres a picnic table.


----------



## skiskate (Jul 7, 2009)

Dekkon said:


> Its where I've been toking with friends lately, and already making memories.  A little ways into a secluded trail, quiet, and theres a picnic table.


You look like your like 14.

I havent been smoking enough in nature lately. Im back in the dirty city now so its kinda harder to smoke in nature. Should be going biking on the trails soon so im sure ill find some little cliffs to sit above and toke.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 7, 2009)

Definitely not 18........... plenty of time to party after you concentrate on getting an education. Hit the books, not the pipe. Don't worry, weed will always be around. You're not missing a thing.


----------



## PASS THE BLUNT (Jul 8, 2009)

at my backyard yard lol


----------



## Roseman (Jul 8, 2009)

I've smoked on Dwayne Allman's Grave.


----------



## HowardWCampbell (Jul 8, 2009)

Under the scoreboard at Joe Robbie Stadium in miami during marlins games. 1,500 people in a 70,000 seat stadium makes it easy to smoke unnoticed.


----------



## Gblink3 (Jul 8, 2009)

Inside the Super dome post Katrina like 2 years post so it wasn't still ruined.


----------



## TylerBrooks (Jul 9, 2009)

Yo when I was in Fiji I was staying in a village and some of the guys there were talking about guy who was coming to the village to visit. They said he was the biggest drug dealer on the whole island. They introduced us to the guy that night and we went outside the village to light up on a big boulder overlooking the village. He told us about how he's got hundreds of police officers on his pay roll and shit. I don't think it was bull shit either, cause everyone in the village knew about him and pretty much gasped whenever they heard his name. Straight up G. I was honored to smoke with him. And it was an amazing view from the boulder. Great country. Great people.


----------



## indipow82 (Jul 10, 2009)

Fiji!! hell yeah! I would love to go there!!


----------



## lrg (Jul 14, 2009)

mine was on a mountain top 
we got up there an there was three lawn chiars up there lol some one got stoned up there before me haha


----------



## MickFoster (Jul 16, 2009)

On top of Cadillac Mountain in the Arcadia National Forest in Bar Harbor Maine at 4 o'clock in the morning watching the sun rise. Breathtaking!


----------



## myinfamousself (Jul 17, 2009)

shoot...i would have to say sitting over the edge on top of 500+ foot cliff in Kentucky, it overlooked a natural water reservoir and was just beautiful, like smoking a fat bowl inside of gods own water bong...


----------



## Xeno420 (Jul 18, 2009)

Long trip to Mexico City in a commuter bus in the restroom way in the back. No smoking signs posted everywhere (rode before) and remembered to bring a toilet paper tube and some snuggle dryer sheets . Long ass trip but stoned every inch of it. Watched movies, listened to music, and played a chockfull of Iphone apps.


----------



## felloffscooterstoned (Jul 18, 2009)

it hard to decide between that fantastic day in amsterdam where we all got stoned and went to the main square and sat for hours totally chilled or on the way back a friend found a couple of fat uns which we smoked on the back of the ferry at night then a nice warm cabin and reach england in the morning never foget it


----------



## TheHighClub (Jul 19, 2009)

many years back me an a buddy took a vacation with my parents who are anti-pot, we brought an eighth with us to last 2 weeks and got a one hitter that looked like a cigarette. soo everytime we stopped at a gas station or rest stop we would make some dumb excuse to dip behind a building for a toke. but towards the end of the trip my parents started to suspect and would give us the evil eye stare everytime we tryed to sneak away. but got to smoke a few cool places all over new york city, hershey park in pennsylvania, that place was a stoners dream, free chocolate, rides, and tons of wierd shit.


----------



## Toy Machine (Jul 20, 2009)

There's a shit ton for me, but I cut it down to a top 3

3. Late at night in our local park's woods at a place we stoners call the 'Peninsula'. Basically it's a decent size river that flows around in a horseshoe-shape. It might not seem that cool, but it's probably the sweetest place to toke.

2. Another time had to be a fort some friends and I made way back in the middle of are local woods. It could easily fit 10-15 people comfortably. Best times smoking there that Summer. Greatest thing of all a bum started living inside it and he would consistently do beer-runs for us lol. Eventually he got arrested for lighting garbage disposals on fire haha. Check it

1. Best time by far was on top of an abandon McDonalds. Why it was the best? I got some poo tang up there right after smoking haha.


----------



## 001 (Jul 20, 2009)

I like smoking when I am taking a shit haha....

the best place I was smoking some hash was in a peddle boat off a sea coast in the Mediterranean sea,,,, was nice and chilled....


----------



## AlbinoPotHead363 (Jul 21, 2009)

My best place to smoke was on a beach in Ghana on a school trip wiv a bunch of ma m8s none of which smoked it nd i got em all to try it was excellent!!


----------



## olishell (Jul 21, 2009)

In the cockpit of an F-14 jet fighter on board the John F Kennady aircraft carrier.(the jet was parked)


----------



## olishell (Jul 21, 2009)

I toked up in the cockpit of an F-14 onboard the aircraft carrier J.F.K.(parked F-14) 1975.We were anchored off the coast of Alexandria Egypt.Good red hash.


----------



## kevin (Jul 21, 2009)

did everyone smoke pot or hash in the navy back in the 70's? our ship a destroyer was in drydock in boston, a few of us climbed to the crows nest and smoked some fine east coast stuff. had a zig zag man painted on the back of #2 boiler.


----------



## dennis45 (Jul 21, 2009)

all i do is smoke outside with my friends..1 of the craziest times that i have to remember is me and a few of my friends climbed into this train car when there were about 20 or so of them had the blunt about half way burnt and we heard BOOM! and fell on our sides(train connected to the cars) and it started pulling off..talk about scaring the living shit out of you lol


----------



## jursch420 (Aug 10, 2009)

theres this moutain in agoura hills cali thats pretty tight theres waterfalls and tree house


----------



## samysexpot (Aug 11, 2009)

On a beach at night. 
me and 2 friends lit up, each had a hit, and then we noticed a car pull up behind us in the parking lot with his headlights shining right at us, and we just ignored it. figured it was a random,
We each smoked a cigarette and then lit up another joint, and then when we walked back, we realized that this guy was a cop. it was hilarious. we basically toked in front of him. He didn't say a word to us though, but he must have seen us.
we laughed pretty much the whole way home.


----------



## NyneBKASky (Aug 11, 2009)

meh i didnt really blaze any where memorably
except for a street where we were smoking
and then this cop car pulls out outta NOWHERE
and just leaves lol


----------



## algorecore (Aug 11, 2009)

I'd have to say, that the most memorable spots, would have to be on a cruise ship in the middle of the Atlantic ocean, coming back from Jamaica, or the inside of a Sequoia.


----------



## yelodrvr (Aug 11, 2009)

nine mile village, jamaica. birthplace and tomb of bob marley. the family owns it and allows tourist. we where on a packaged tour and it was one of the stops. we where the only one on the bus from the states. we couldnt even communicate with the others. when we reach the tomb they ask you to take off your shoes and to follow a few other rastsa customs. they also told us it is custom to smoke while we visit the tomb. they supplied the spliff. the only words we understood from the others on the bus was at this momen when dude passed it to me and said "this is really good shit"


----------



## IndicaFatnHeavy (Aug 11, 2009)

i dont think its the place that really makes it memorable... its the people your with, the shit ur smoking.. and the fun your having with ur friends... the most memorable place for me is just at some of my buddies houses smokin and watchin t.v. tbh...

ive smoked in the bahamas on the beach and on the edge of cliffs over looking lakes.... but it was all by my self.. and didnt mean shit without friends


----------



## robert 14617 (Aug 11, 2009)

south padre island texas...its nice you should see it


----------



## ganjaluvr (Aug 12, 2009)

I swear on this. If I would have had a camera.. I would have taken a picture of it.

My ex girlfriend loved to smoke. Especially with me.. well. We had just got done having sex right? (sorry.. probly 2 much info) 

Well, I had a spliff rolled up. I remember, it was Orange Bud. Some great smoke... anyhow back to the story. 

So, I grabbed the joint i had already rolled for her and I to smoke. She lit the join and took the first puff. Then she got this insane idea.. that she might be able to inhale the joint.. well in her private area (Vagina). Needless to say.. it did not work all that well. However, I will say this. I couldn't have been in a happier place. My face was down there... holding the joint upright while she tried to "suck" or "inhale" the smoke down there. So yea.. i gotta say that is the most memoriable time I can remember.


----------



## growitEZ (Aug 15, 2009)

at a swapmeet with a two guys who sell orchids..


----------



## jfgordon1 (Aug 15, 2009)

On an overpass when they shut down the interstate near my house. We got out and just chilled. You could see for MILES... the scenery was top notch


----------



## bdinfluence (Aug 15, 2009)

driver seat of a retired squad car and where i use to live was right next door to the police station and i would smoke daily and nightly in my back yard the thrill was awesome allthough i had a big ass wooden fence


----------



## sittinherebored (Aug 15, 2009)

the room i used to rent. it had a skylight and i could fog at out and there would be an intense beam through the smoke. also where i first tried to grow. i would move the plant across the room keeping it in the beam


----------



## team 420 (Aug 17, 2009)

I used to work at a dairy queen and a couple of times a few of us smoked in the walk in freezer, rather chill.


----------



## crazygetup (Aug 17, 2009)

Many years ago I friend and I were hitchhiking from Seattle to Boisie and a cop car pulls over so we're thinking "great, wtf does this guy want" instead there is this youn brother like ourselves driving this freshly painted Clarkston Washington Police car with lights sirens and the whole deal. He was one of those car delivery dudes that move cars from one dealership to another. He was delivering this one to the Ford dealer in Lewiston Idaho.

I had a 1/4 kilo brick of amazing black Afghani hash and we smoked the hell out of that car! That stuff was very fragrant. I know that car reeeked for at least days. Lotsa fun!


----------



## mowgly (Aug 18, 2009)

when i was 16 my girlfriend dad was a cop and he was home for dinner with the police car and we smoke in it plus more was great i still laugh about to this day
after diner he asked us why did we go in the car for and why did we left the windows open lol
and i did smoke in a Buddhist temple in cambodia sihanoukville to be precise was pretty cool to i was much older and i was cannabis oil niceeeeeeeeee


----------



## KnowledgeQuick (Aug 19, 2009)

I would have to say my most memoriable time o toked up was in my first car, well it actually was a truck. 
Me and a friend rolled up a fatty blunt to the fullest, it must of been at least two grams, and hotboxed. It was great!


----------



## BloodShot420 (Aug 19, 2009)

i would have to say it was in the penthouse suite of this badass condo on the beach...

it was like the world was my ashtray...


----------



## wildkard91 (Aug 19, 2009)

On the roof of a local middle school.

I ended up getting arrested for it though so it lost some cool points.


----------



## Nemmies (Aug 22, 2009)

a small shack next to a bowl for skating that only a couple of people now about


----------



## lizzy (Aug 25, 2009)

in an igloo we found in a snowy field....near the end of the joint someone lost their balance and stood up, causing the igloo to collapse. we were all covered in snow yelling 'where's the joint??'


----------



## Logges (Aug 25, 2009)

dude the scenery from seattle to boise is very nice.
man i miss boise. and seattle. one bad thing though is that boise weed was mostly from california,
which is good but seatle weed is more pro i think, as well as more exotic strains.


----------



## Smokey McBonghit (Sep 3, 2009)

Uhh, My most memorable place was either, On the bus to school in like 7th grade or 10th grade teachers Lab during detention!


----------



## Thatbudguy (Sep 7, 2009)

mine would have to be this secluded ass beach in the city where only a few people knew of and anything went.
but then some bastards made it a public beach.


----------



## jwn (Sep 12, 2009)

Guard Point 4 on camp packhorse in Tikrit, Iraq.


----------



## NoviceGrower (Sep 13, 2009)

id have to say the most memorable place ive smoked was this cool ass mountain, me and all my friends were fishing and we found this cool ass cave that we had to jump this little gap to get to, we went in and there was this cool ass quart and shit in it, so we smoked in there that was pretty cool, but i mean i use to go everywhere and smoke, me and my friends were like the fucking adventure smokers lol


----------



## nj12nets (Sep 13, 2009)

out near this old ghost town past tombstone arizona...in front of this old 1890's style building where all was left was the door frame/front and the rest collapsed in on itself...it was so desolate, the most I'd ever seen. Noone for miles out in t he middle of mountains and hills and shit...felt so much closer to god out there...then we got in the car and drove right up to a drug checkpoint(10 minutes after smoking)...talk about fear...but thank god I'm hear to talk about it and that dog must've had a bad ass cold


----------



## redivider (Sep 14, 2009)

back home this river/waterfall is called Gozalandia

there's a cave behind this waterfall only about 6-7people fit inside.... you have to take the weed in a ziplock bag for it not to get soaked, you have to go underwater..... it's insane...


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Sep 14, 2009)

nice waterfall^^.. i smoked some OG KUSH with my father in law and my wife and just talked for hours outside, that was kool...


----------



## doitinthewoods (Sep 14, 2009)

on FOB in northeastern Afghanistan with the afghan national army.


----------



## candyman420 (Sep 16, 2009)

in a walk-in fridge inside a domino's pizza!!! lmao it was so BA because they have 3 huge fans in a line on the top of the walk-in ceiling, that sucks the air up and out of the walk-in. so i used a pipe to smoke and when i exhaled it would suck the smoke right out of my mouth! lol it was pretty sweet especially cause the air from the exhale would also produce some steam from the cold air hitting it so the clouds looked huge. Right before they got sucked right into the fan! ha


----------



## stonurse (Sep 16, 2009)

in my toilet...ended up staring at my shit for hours...


----------



## djgreen (Sep 16, 2009)

Summer 06 in the woods, pitch dark tokin can't see shit!!!! Deer comes up right beside me and the gal I was with SCARY SHIT!!! But will never forget it.


----------



## toadilyinsan (Sep 17, 2009)

The night of High School graduation before we go on stage, in the teachers lounge, drinking a beer and puffing on a joint. That was right after they warned us not to come in drunk or stoned.


----------



## BeavTek (Sep 20, 2009)

Best place I've smoked was the top view look-out at Algonquin Park. It was the highest look-out in the park in the middle of a 6h hike. There were 7 of looking out at valleys of rivers and endless forest just smoking a phat spilf of some of the best skunk I have ever smoked. Felt like I was ontop of the world. Plus, during the walk down, we were so baked that we didn't notice we almost walked into a moose. We stopped about 10ft infront, the big bastard almost charged us until my buddy's huskey started barking and chased him away... What a trip, HAHAHA back in the days.


----------



## kronic1989 (Sep 24, 2009)

Most memorable. Sitting on the carribean side of costa rica in Puerto Viejo Limon. Watching monkeys throw coconuts at tourists. Smoking some weed that looked like some bush. I got a half oz for 7 dollars american. Thought it was total bunk. I regreted smoking that whole blunt to my face. It was amazing.


----------



## Atreus (Sep 26, 2009)

on a sailboat at night on lake michigan
red rocks
14,000 ft mountain


----------



## 420Princess (Oct 3, 2009)

i have 2 favs..
my first time smokin was @ disney land when i was 16
more recently was the drive from texas to washington, took 3 days, stayed faded the entire time. definitely a beautiful drive.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Oct 3, 2009)

I'd have to say the most memorable smoke was on Guadalupe Peak at Guadalupe Mountains NP.

It's not much of a climb, but it's one hell of a hike.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Oct 18, 2009)

rolled and smoked a joint on the front steps of city hall in philadelphia with 15 cops standing no more than 20 feet from us during the 2008 world series phillies parade.


----------



## IAm5toned (Oct 18, 2009)

some memorable tokes of mine:
at the first hemp fest in boston, ma

back in 93 i took a trip from boston to nashville, we drove. it took 27 hours... we left with 2 ounces and got to nashville with mebbe an 1/8. i remember going through a tunnel at about 90 in the bronx @ 2am and feeling like i just hit hyperspace after the 10th joint or so 

the view from a recent favorite spot... this building isnt even open yet its still new, but this is its highest point, and right in the middle of downtown nashville. i was smoking a j at the time


----------



## DJBoxhouse (Oct 21, 2009)

Spent an hour and a half with another friend climbing random building complexes until we get about 15-16 stories up, on a roof. Bright night out, thousands of stars, the gentle hum of the nightlife nipping at our ears, an ipod and headphones we share, listening to all our favorite tunes. Carrying an ounce of weed. We just smoked all night, the whole thing.

Was grand.


----------



## Double0verhead (Oct 21, 2009)

hmm... i bought a 20 sack of herb in costa rica, it was a cube of ganj that resembled horse hay ahha, but after breaking it up it turned into a pile the size of a fist, so i stuck together a few J papers and rolled a joint that must have been at least an eighth, and smoked it with a local and a friend of mine while the local told us all about the history of his hometown. then i went surfing and got stung my a big ol' blue bottle jellyfish


----------



## jgangstad (Oct 23, 2009)

in a mr. jims frezer


----------



## Twiz420 (Oct 24, 2009)

I smoked a blunt in the pit of an oil change shop while working. Ha ha that couldn't be to safe smoking that covered in oil. We even got a few of the customers in the rotation lol


----------



## thomas232 (Oct 24, 2009)

In my friends car at a skatepark where theres also an aquatics center not far from it, maybe 50 yards.
anyways, we hot boxed the car .. 7 people and the car holds 5 
Cops were across the parking lot.
We opened the doors and got out and watched smoke pour out.


----------



## Budme206 (Oct 26, 2009)

When i was about 16 me and my friends smoked in the giant recycling bin next to our old school. There was about 9 of us in a place that should only sit 4. When we tried to get out we couldn't because the slide doors were 4 feet off the ground.


----------



## NewRyder87 (Oct 28, 2009)

On the bank of a river that was being fed by a glacier a mile or two away with one of the craziest son of a bitches I've ever met in Alaska.


----------



## Fader1 (Oct 28, 2009)

In jail..lol it wasn't that cool, but i'll sure remember that shit lol


----------



## xsocialx (Oct 28, 2009)

I used to work for a security company called Intercon. We secured canada's world wonder, the CN Tower. Smoked a blunt with my supervisor on the balcony. 

Try standing on the glass floor looking down on toronto after a cream blunt!


----------



## imsolost22 (Nov 1, 2009)

How bout smokin a blunt  underneath a water fall. It was pretty difficult to get it down there without gettin wet but it was worth it in the end


----------



## Fatty Nugs (Nov 2, 2009)

I burned a fat joint with a friend and two people from sweden sitting at the grave site of JIMI HENDREX. that was spiritual


----------



## Fatty Nugs (Nov 2, 2009)

ha


----------



## howhighru (Nov 2, 2009)

in the bathroom in high school and got away with it, but that was many moons ago


----------



## skiskate (Nov 2, 2009)

xsocialx said:


> I used to work for a security company called Intercon. We secured canada's world wonder, the CN Tower. Smoked a blunt with my supervisor on the balcony.
> 
> Try standing on the glass floor looking down on toronto after a cream blunt!


haha thats sweet man! Ive been high while up there,but we toked on the ground. i wish I could have gotten high while up there!


----------



## heyguy901 (Nov 2, 2009)

well it was a memorable stone, but one time i got stoned with my neighbor, and 5 mins later went to a young adults meeting at a mormon church to get hooked up with this girl. it was quite possibly one of the funniest times. like all these mormon missionaries tried to talk to me while i was zoned out listening to them play say it ain't so by weezer on rock band. afterward's i called a buddy up and laughed for a long time with him, fuckin hilarious shit. the girl stood us up but i guarentee i wouldn't have been able to take it if i wasn't stoned it def. helped out


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 2, 2009)

Of many times on the flying bridge of a 210' Coast Guard Cutter this one was special. While patrolling the Caribbean for smugglers we make a quick stop in Ocho Rios & I manage to score of 1/2 lb of Lambs Breath. Very memorable, 3:00 in the morning with millions of stars in the sky, a sexy white ship steaming at 15kt & reflecting the phospherence w/ dolphins riding the bow wave looking like flaming torpedo's.
Spiritual.


----------



## doitinthewoods (Nov 2, 2009)

I think I've already posted on this thread. If not, it was a similar one. I'd have to say in the Hindu Kush mountains with the afghan national army. It was the only time I smoked in 15 months. I wanted to be able to say that I smoked true afghani.

they also dip this stuff that looks like cow shit in a bag. I'm not sure whats in it, but we were forbidden to try it. I've heard that it had a mix of hash, opium and other herbs in it, but I asked one of them what it was, and the interpreter told me that he said it didn't have opium in it. The same guy also told me confidently that it was the year 1028 so I don't know if I take his word for it.


----------



## ReggaeGanja (Nov 2, 2009)

thats fucking awsommeee


----------



## naked gardener (Nov 8, 2009)

Just a few weeks ago--on a short road trip, my dad and i stopped for lunch in a small rural town and while eating, he said "after this, we'll fire up one of those doobs". cool. we hadn't smoked anything yet.

BUT..after lunch I went to hop back in the car..and he said "wait..let's smoke that" I was like "okay, on the way" and he refused bc he was scared *I* might burn the interior in his frickin car.

SO, where this restaurant was..it was literally in the "town square" A square/circle w a gazebo/plants in the middle it, on and a *busy street*, with cars coming/going from all directions to circle around...and that's where he figured the best spot to puff down was. 

I was so freakin out I couldn't get high, but it will always be very memorable...my old man has been like that for as long as i can remember, it was pretty embarrassing as a kid, lol--tho, he'd have a lot to contribute this thread...


----------



## MidnightBaker (Nov 8, 2009)

on the 98-b line bus after fireworks and the whole back of the bus was busting out doobs. hilarious...and then transit cops came to stop it.


----------



## naked gardener (Nov 8, 2009)

Oh yeah, and then about ten minutes after we got back on the road..we got pulled over for speeding and i had to jump across his lap and act like i was driving because HIS LICENSE IS SUSPENDED!! Good grief. And get this, when the patrolman asked for our ID's, my dad handed him a california drivers lic. with Curly's (the stooge) pic and info on it and just chuckled while the pig stared blankly at it until i forced my child like father to give him his real ID. yeah, my parents probably aren't like yours

Anyway, I think the most profound places i've had the great fortune of smoking at would have to be Tuollomne (sp?) Meadows in Yosemite (or anywhere there), +/or perhaps the Cloud Forest in Costa Rica..as those are the most profound places i've ever been. nice thread.


----------



## puffntuff (Nov 8, 2009)

Hot springs in mammoth lakes, walruses on the side of pch1 was kool too. Jumbo rocks at Joshua tree , rim of the world looking over the ie. Sunset on lake Erie there's lots of good spots.


----------



## gobbler3447 (Nov 10, 2009)

Not being a world traveler, but a toker since 1963, I've done some dumb and there have been memoriable, instances when I've gotten "tore down" at a Jimmy Buffett concert in Atlanta, Ga., at The Margarittaville Blues bar in New Orleans, yep inside and no one seemed to notice 'cept the cute little blond who smiled over my wifes sholder, instantly mentally erect! Yea, anywhere around the water is so fine, Monterrery Bay Blues Fest ,(highly recommended), the Martha Brae river in Jamaica, but along Silver Creek that runs through south Mississippi canoeing 'n tokin. and to think all those were in the last 10 years.... and to think all the rock festivals of the late 60's I only thought they were great...back then I was worried about being seen, now I know that to blend in, dont attract attention just "enjoy life" So if you think today is great,,it only gets better.


----------



## thewinghunter (Nov 12, 2009)

EVeryplace has been good, but one of my faves is at 2am on the beach during a full moon with a bunch of friends sitting on the lifegaurd tower with a handle of capt morgan while the ocean mist comes in an u can feel the air but can barely see the people next to you... u just hear them talking joking and laughing, ahhh i miss summer


----------



## SuperDaveJr712 (Nov 13, 2009)

Fuck yeah dude the winter sucks ass.

I've smoked on a shitload of fantastic places and I've only been smoking about 5 years. When I really think about it it's unbelievable how many great places I've smoked at....


----------



## ganjafarmer16 (Nov 14, 2009)

in the sauna

the edge of cape breton island right on the tip going into the atlantic ocean


----------



## TheFinkler (Nov 15, 2009)

My buddies and I hit bong on the front steps on City Hall once in Toronto. We were missioning around all night, burning here and there when we were younger, and decided to just go burn a quick bowl on the front steps just to say we've done it, lol


----------



## jordisgarden (Nov 16, 2009)

in the glass tube that goes through the shark tank in the atlantis in bahamas. at night . it was fing awsome. the sharks would be all over the place all around you. we sat in there and smoked a gigantic fatty rolled up in a 30 dollar cuban......also i smoked with wu tang clan back in the 36 chambers days in a rhode island night club. but that was back in the 90s.


----------



## xXGun4HyreXx (Dec 9, 2009)

Okay, so here's somewhat of a long story, so brace yourself..

When I was sixteen, my best friend used to come into town usually about one weekend every month (he moved to a town an hour away after fifth grade) and we would spend the entire weekend getting fucking baked. Sometimes, his grandparents, who lived about a half an hour walking distance away from my house, would go out of town, and my friend just so happened to know where their spare key was. So whenever they went out of town, we'd take the spare key, let ourselves into the house and we'd just get baked all day and night.

One June weekend, we did just that. He called me, said he was at his grandparents' house, nobody was there, so I headed on over. Long story short, we spent the night there, got baked, ate a lot, burnt out, and called it a night.

Now this is where it gets really interesting - the next morning, we woke up and decided that it was time for a little wake and bake. We had like an eighth left, it was a Saturday, and things were looking good for the day. Instead of smoking out of his glass pipe (which I think was dirty as hell), we took a two liter bottle and some other handy tools and we had ourselves a kind of half-assed bong (regardless, it worked.) The next thing we knew, we had a bit of a problem - it was a windy as fuck morning. First, we tried heading from the backyard down to the beach (his grandparents lived on one of them beach houses, beautiful place.) When that didn't work, we headed back up to the house, and onto one of their back porches. It was better, but it certainly didn't do the trick. We then decided that we may as well just go out into the front yard and take bong hits, seeing as how that was the only place where the wind wasn't being a bitch, and we weren't gonna risk stinking up the house. So as we were taking bong hits, getting fried out of our dome, little to our knowledge, the next door neighbor was doing yardwork and could probably hear us giggling our asses off, and maybe even smell the weed.

We continued to take hits, completely disregarding anything possibly going on around us, when all of a sudden, I just get this random urge to turn around - and I see an old guy actually walking OUT of the house. So at this moment, I'm scared as fuck, as I turn back around to see my best friend, weed in hand, booking it down to the beach. I turned back around to see the old guy giving me a nasty ass look, but I realize that it's probably best to go with my best friend, as I probably wouldn't be able to handle the situation alone in my condition. I grabbed the bong, booked it down to the beach and met up with my friend.

So as we started discussing crap, and what possibly could have happened, my best friend remembered that the old guy that was in the house while we were taking bong hits was the same guy doing yardwork in his own yard next door, and he was watering my best friend's grandparents' garden while they were gone. Oh, and did I mention that we were running past the backyard, onto the big, rocky beach - in bare feet. Yeah.. we didn't expect to be out that long. In fact, we didn't even think we were gonna be taking bong hits for more than five minutes, so we just left the door open and didn't think it was necessary to put our shoes on.

We eventually came to the conclusion that we couldn't be anywhere near the house - at least not for a while. So we walked along the beach a bit, and eventually began to wander around neighborhoods for a good couple hours, before eventually going back to the house (well, we went back to the house twice actually. The first time we went there, he was still watering the garden and we booked it again.)

Oddly enough, nothing much ever really came from this situation. Nobody came hunting after us, but the neighbors who saw us were told to call the police if they ever saw lights on inside the house while they were out of town. I did have some nasty ass blisters on my feet after walking around barefoot for two and a half hours, though.

Coincidently, we got busted the exact same day for a completely unrelated reason.

So yeah, that's my story.


----------



## stonedcold89 (Dec 9, 2009)

while visiting a foreign exchange student from the czech republic, I was fortunate enought to score a couple grams of buds  awesome times...smokin on his roof overlookin there small town outside of prague.. absolutely beautiful!

the most special part though was it was the first time I smoked openly, in public. the first time, we picked up his friend who gave me the buds. we drove to a place next to a river, where people were swimming. we sat down and smoked, right in the open. it was an odd feeling, having people looking at me, but nobody really cared. what harm was being done??

several more times on that trip i smoked in public. once next to a lake where many families were picknicking, and didnt care. in the zoo, several parks where people were around... oh man, awesome times. never felt so free!!!

I also recently took my first trip to california though too..and blazin it up on that redwood coast is the most amazing thing in the world..just a different kind of feeling in the air


----------



## ol hippy (Dec 10, 2009)

Watching a meteor shower with an ol girlfriend at Big Sur was a nice one. Riding up on a lift at Mammoth Mt. last year, it was so fucking cold I droped my little pipe. Driving down rt 1 in the back of a deuce and a half in Viet Nam waving to all the little kids and tossing them ration packs.. wasted on opium dipped joints rolled in kief....yeah Saigon bombers !!Best weed ever...


----------



## genuity (Dec 10, 2009)

international fall's,on the coldest of night's


----------



## jordisgarden (Dec 10, 2009)

out back of the army barraks at camp eathan allen in vt. with the 1st sgt


----------



## snodegd (Dec 10, 2009)

foall de iguazu in brazil and 

Man I miss living there the midwests weather really f'ing blows!!! Also with the lions at the art institute in chicago right on michigan Ave.


----------



## secretforestgarden (Dec 16, 2009)

I had one hell of a Phish concert with my girlfriend. 
Reuniting with old high school friends for a toke was always memorable.

But, I'd have to say: I was camping on the clearest November night with my girlfriend and we laid under the stars and stared up in awe as we passed around a bowl of some exquisite sativa. It was unseasonably warm--65 degrees or so. After romantically soaking up the twinkling sky for awhile, we entered my tent and she bundled up in my sleeping bag. I tickled her a bit just for kicks. I laughed and told her she can't move because her legs are bound like a mermaid. She retorted "No! I'm a larva." Before long she was purporting that she was in fact, a new mythical character: the marva. A bit of romance, a few laughs. Those are the times you don't want to forget.


----------



## Big Chugsy Mugs (Dec 16, 2009)

Coolest place I ever toked was when I traveled to Amsterdam to meet my friend and then we drove to Germany and got on the Autobahn hauling ass smoking herb. It was a really good rush. Plus another time I had that was really cool was when we drove to Austria and we were driving in all these like really cool tunnels that went through the mountains. I posted a video of it on youtube. It's right here if you wanna check it out. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7fPV16BW34o


----------



## TheGreatWhiteNorth (Dec 18, 2009)

Story time. 

The first summer I spent away from home in college was magical. I loved the area so much I decided to work up there for summer and to have fun with my friends who were also staying up there for the same reason. It was a summer of nothing but good times; copious amounts of Dub-ya, drinkin, partying, outdoors, road trips, and that one bombshell girlfriend youll never forget. All in all, it was the best summer of my life. Id get up at 5:30 every morning for work and get off at 2 and as soon as id get off work id start having fun. We'd do the kind of stuff you do in the summer up here, we'd go to the beach, go cliff jumping, golfing, etc etc all the time baked out of our minds. Once night set in we mixed it up with parties at all of our houses; everyone who knew anybody would show up. Im getting off track but basically, that whole place was the memorable moment(s). 

One thing ill never forget is right after I broke up with my girlfriend-- she was a bombshell. She was that one summer fling you have when your young thatll never happen again and youll never forget. I could get all sentimental and shit but no one wants to hear that bullshit so illl leave it out. Basically I was crushed. I needed some cheering up and my friends could probably tell so we went on a roadtrip to my friends hometown. Its an awesome town right on Lake Michigan with nothing but perfect beaches, hot tourists, and lots of weed. As soon as we pulled in to town (real early in the morning mind you) my friend who was from there pulled off onto this little dirt road headed towards the beach. We zig-zagged through some prime northern hardwoods until we reached a cliff where we just looked over lake Michigan in a thick summer-morning fog hundreds of feet above the shore. My friend busted out some white-owls and we rolled 2 blunts and just sat, watched, talked, and laughed overlooking this awesome view. I didnt care about anything else and it was pure heaven. After all was said and done and when we went to drive away, I saw a whitetail running through the woods so I bailed out of the moving car to chase after it, almost caught it too. Good times. The rest of the weekend we drank and smoked around bonfires on the beach all night and tubed and wakeboarded all day. Best summer of my life, ill never forget it.


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Dec 18, 2009)

+rep to the above post. It's moments like those that make weed a truly amazing plant. Times you'll never forget, if only you could remember.


----------



## ink the world (Dec 18, 2009)

Underwater for me.

When I was getting certified one of my instructors was told me he could smoke underwater using a barrel and showed me how. Its actually pretty easy if you have a big enough barrel to use.


----------



## StonerPuppy69 (Dec 18, 2009)

I took an eighth of hydro in my bra to Key West this summer. I bought a pipe down there and smoked in my 2 man tent tent with my boyfriend. We also smoked on the beach and on the piers...and in the Everglades! It might have been the thrill of sneaking weed down there but it was pretty fun. Just a good time with my boyfriend. I've had a lot of memorable toke memories...and lots I don't remember, that's how much fun I had  I love just being surrounded by good people and smoking some blunts!


I remember the first time I got high! I was playing poker with a bunch of people and I got fuckedd upppp! I was eating some cheese doodles (holy munchies) and appearantly I tried to eat too many at once! I don't really remember doing it, but I started laughing (when I snapped back!) and put my hand over my mouth. My friend asked what was wrong and I moved my hand and had 3 doodles sticking out haha. So I ended up pulling the cheese doodles out and laughing pretty hard for about 15 minutes...good timesss!!


----------



## Shrubs First (Dec 18, 2009)

Kaua'I, Hawai'I... Some pretty epic tokes there...

As well as some pretty dope spots in Germany,
and France


----------



## Drifter126 (Dec 18, 2009)

On the fan tail of a ship leaving BomBay India with a shitpot load of black opiated hash.OH Those were the days.......


----------



## CSI Stickyicky (Dec 18, 2009)

I smoked on a picnic table, (it gets better, hold on) on a cliff, looking west as the sun set, with an ex girlfriend, and then we did it on the picnic table, doggystyle, so we could BOTH watch the sun set. Good times....


----------



## TheGreatWhiteNorth (Dec 19, 2009)

CSI Stickyicky said:


> I smoked on a picnic table, (it gets better, hold on) on a cliff, looking west as the sun set, with an ex girlfriend, and then we did it on the picnic table, doggystyle, so we could BOTH watch the sun set. Good times....


That story escalated really quickly. Nice work


----------



## kayakook (Dec 19, 2009)

2 years ago. A buddy of mine was(is still) a project manager for a commercial construction company. One of his first big jobs was the police station downtown in my hometown of. One fine saturday, very close to completion, my buddy gave me the grand tour of the yet to be brand new police station. We lit up in the elevator, and proceeded to walk through every room of the facility burning down on some not so primo mexican schwaag. To top off the tour, on the way out the door, we dropped the resinous roach down into a pole of the chain link fence that housed the drug dogs.

Two years, and I havent been back in the station. Hope it stays that way


----------



## .Anonymous. (Dec 23, 2009)

When I was back in high school, I conned my girlfriend into smoking in all the bathrooms. Two tokes in each stall, then on to the next. We went through all the bathrooms and still had a little bit left so we went in the handicapped elevator, hit the emergency stop and stoned out. When we opened the elevator, smoke curled out in the hallways and we had to blitz for that damn security asshole caught us.

Funniest shit ever. Though EXTREMELY retarded.


----------



## TheGreatWhiteNorth (Jan 2, 2010)

I got another one that happened just recently. 

I got a twin brother but as time goes by and we get older, we dont see eachother as much as we used to. School and girlfriends often get in the way of us hanging out anymore. We were both home for the holidays and we both had a good amount of bud but the problem was we were at my parents so we couldnt just toke right at home. As luck would have it, my neighbor and good friend just got a new (to him) '67 Lincoln continental. Now if you dont know, this is one of the largest sedans ever built and is the quintessential "pimp" car. So me and my brother would sneak away to this lincoln a couple times a day and just hotbox the hell out of that thing. That car was so comfortable, it was like sitting on a couch. We'd sit there with a nice blunt and just relieve old times. The best sessions are so because of the people your with, not the quality of quantity of the bud.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 2, 2010)

Nice handle.
GWN


----------



## crackerboy (Jan 2, 2010)

When I was in high school I walked this chick home from school and was burning down in her living room. Her dad walked in the door and said it smelled like some shwag. It was some mexican brick LOL. He just hit it once and went to bed. When I went to leave I saw a sheriffs car in the drive way. I about shit myself. I asked her what the [email protected]#k is that? She laughed and said my dad is the chief of police for Hillsborough county disrtict two. Needless to say I never went back to her house. But I was smoking a joint in the chief of polices living room and he hit it.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jan 3, 2010)

crackerboy said:


> When I was in high school I walked this chick home from school and was burning down in her living room. Her dad walked in the door and said it smelled like some shwag. It was some mexican brick LOL. He just hit it once and went to bed. When I went to leave I saw a sheriffs car in the drive way. I about shit myself. I asked her what the [email protected]#k is that? She laughed and said my dad is the chief of police for Hillsborough county disrtict two. Needless to say I never went back to her house. But I was smoking a joint in the chief of polices living room and he hit it.


That's awesome.

I hope you were wearing brown pants.


----------



## guitarabuser (Jan 3, 2010)

Most memorable place I've toked is at Zippers in Carlsbad, Ca. It's a surf spot by the state park that has a stone beach that is so steep, when a wave hits it, the water rushing back to the ocean creates a wave moving in the opposite direction. When it hits a wave coming into shore, it "zips" through it and jacks the surf up another couple of feet sometimes. I sat fried watching that for hours. Way better than any Vegas dancing fountain. A couple years later at the same place I just happened to pull in one night, lit one up and noticed that there was a red tide going on. All the waves were glowing blue/green when they broke because of the plankton. Pretty cool.


----------



## doc111 (Jan 3, 2010)

I toked in boot camp. A guy smuggled a joint back onto base after our graduation ceremony. We took a walk at the end of the base where there weren't any people and smoked that joint like our lives depended on it. It had been over 2 months since I had toked and I was high as hell! I also smoked some hash on the spanish steps in Rome.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jan 3, 2010)

I just thought of another memorable place I've smoked. In a cave; but I can't say I recommend it for everybody. 

When you are three hours or so into a cave and you've been crawling, slithering, squeezing between crevasses in total darkness and you are dirtier than a tramp; it's not the best time for your imagination to start running away with you.

What if the batteries run out?
What if there's an earthquake?
What if one the group goes Charles Manson and murders us all down here individually?

Caves are freaky enough without the paranoia.

I can't recommend surfing *after* smoking either. Smoking after surfing is fine. But you start seeing all kinds of shit swimming around in the water when you're on your board blazed.


----------



## TheGreatWhiteNorth (Jan 3, 2010)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Nice handle.
> GWN


Haha, I seen that the other day, small world. I couldnt believe someone else uses that name.


----------



## MattSt1r (Jan 6, 2010)

Been a heavy smoker for a few decades now so everywhere I go I try to sneak at least a few tokes. LDS Church (construction), while crossing the Hoover Dam (was a trucker), nearly all of the million miles in those trucks were spent stoned. I can honestly say I've toked it up in 40 of the 50 states, and in a Mexican whorehouse - oh and I smuggled a half oz back over the border with me that time.
My favorite places to smoke are in the mountains around here, and my favorite job was driving log trucks. I'd wait in line to load puffing all the while, and usually load another for the ride off the hill - after that experience theme parks and roller coasters can't compare!!! I've smoked at work or at least been high while working at every job since I was 15
Another favorite of mine is Karmic Relief, a little get together some friends throw every July. 
The best is up at the cabin passing a bowl around the fire after a long day.



Let the Best shit be what you're smoking right now!


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jan 7, 2010)

TheGreatWhiteNorth said:


> Haha, I seen that the other day, small world. I couldnt believe someone else uses that name.


well it is the name of a seed company isnt it?There's so many people I can never get the name i go by on any forum. 

Anyways one of my most memorable smoking adventures was on a disney cruise. I worked so hard to get it i figured they would be some dank ass sativas since we were close to jamaica but i got some overpriced shwag looking and tasting stuff. When i finally got it it was a chore to smoke but it never stopped me before.

The last day of the trip we got to disneys private island I figured it would be perfect ill just walk somewhere and puff my fat joint. There was people everywhere i walked the whole fuckin island i swear no where to go so i threw a little hissy fit (im sitting here buying buy one get one free vodkas but cant smoke a joint! ) So i decided id walk back to the ship and maybe could sneak a toke there. Just as i get to the dock...whats this? The whole beach where they were supposed to renting jet skis and all boats and stuff was shut down. They never opened any of it and the beach was all to myself. I smoked that joint and just combed the shore for seashells. There was probaly 15 different rows of shells from all the tides so who knows how long nobody was on that little for. You couldn't find a single shell where the swimmers were.So i chilled there than walked back to where we were setup with a dumb grin on my face since i just left all pissed off at the world cuz i couldnt smoke anywhere. good times. 

Although the weed looked bad (it was like tobacco) and tasted like shit i was extremely stoned and satisfied i think it was probaly just old and unfortunately all the seeds were crushed.


----------



## BuddhaBud (Jan 9, 2010)

sshiiitt, this aint just memorable is a fuckin part of me, but the first, second, n third times i got high were on a high school field trip to seaworld. it was 4-20 (the date, not time) and one if not both of the teachers smoked, even asked if we had celebrated any holdays that night. fucking great time, singing and rollercoasters, amazing

other than that, i went on a trip with my best stoner buddy mike, and we smoked in every theme park in orlando FL other than sea world (which id obvously already done). towards the end though i got kinda sick, but smoke anyways, and was so delirious that i thought i could fly! 
the only thing holding me down was the sheets (thank god they were tucked in), and i went to sleep telling myself id test my flying abilities when i woke up - honestly it was so real cus of bein sick and BAKED that I really would have jumped off the balcony but was too delirious to get up n find it. i wanted to though


----------



## BuddhaBud (Jan 9, 2010)

Johnnyorganic said:


> I just thought of another memorable place I've smoked. In a cave; but I can't say I recommend it for everybody.
> 
> When you are three hours or so into a cave and you've been crawling, slithering, squeezing between crevasses in total darkness and you are dirtier than a tramp; it's not the best time for your imagination to start running away with you.
> 
> ...


first time i smoked at all i went surfing! never got high though, parly cus of the water, partly cus it was my first time, at least thats what i figure
BUT years later, i now have good enough weed to keep me high surfing, and the two of these things are my life passions- i think i just came my pants thinkin about those costa rica sessions over persy J's of some reggs i got. 
the waves were my best friend, and a stranger id met smoking shared the oneness of the ocean with me as 10 ft sets rolled beneath us


----------



## guitarzan420 (Jan 9, 2010)

On a boat in the middle of the Gulf of Mexico with a big f-in shark on the line. we made brownies cause we weren't sure about the boat skipper, but when we pulled up they were playin the same SRV cd that i was playin in my truck. needless to say all was GOOD. Smokin and fishin on a 40 foot yacht for your b-day is the shit!!!!Here's a pic of the jaws from a 10ft blacktip!


----------



## Ramen Shaman (Jan 11, 2010)

My childhood home. My parents bought it when I was barely seven. They just moved out of it a month ago. Two days after the moving truck pulled out, my brother and I made the whole journey. We used our spare key to get in, and we smoked in every room of that house. We spent the whole night telling "Remember when..." stories, just back and forth. It was like our acceptance of adulthood, the final shedding of childhood. 

I remember when my brother closed me in the attic and didn't realize I couldn't get back out. I spent at least three hours up there before he finally came and opened it for me. Or when we smoked our first joint together, crowded into my tiny-ass closet with a cardboard tube filled with dryer sheets. Or when our asshole cousins came to visit and we spent the whole week slipping laxatives and old milk into their foods. Or when our sister first told the family she was getting married. And all the Christmases together, Thanksgivings. Trick-or-treating, pranking each other. Walking around with our socks filled with flour because it left cool footprints. When I caught my brother with his girlfriend and threw condoms at them until they decided to "go watch a movie at her place."

And it was so real, and so sad, and so reminiscent. You only have one childhood to live. You need to make sure, even if it wasn't so great, to always remember the highlights. You can gloss over the lows if you want, but always remember the good things.


----------



## TheGreatWhiteNorth (Jan 12, 2010)

Ramen Shaman said:


> And it was so real, and so sad, and so reminiscent. You only have one childhood to live. You need to make sure, even if it wasn't so great, to always remember the highlights. You can gloss over the lows if you want, but always remember the good things.


True wisdom and great story. Positive rep points for you sir.


----------



## PowerPlantPuss (Jan 13, 2010)

my mate thought it was a funny idea to lock me in the trunk of his car while he changed a flat wheel.... so i decided to spark up an already rolled j behind my ear
I hot boxed the trunk with fuck all ventaliation and sweet music playing in the background... In my opinion its the ultimate high

:L + it was funny opening the trunk on a busy road only to see a cloud of smoke and a red/puffy eyed person roll out lol


----------



## c0lchester (Jan 16, 2010)

I smoked a massive bong in the trunk of a car on the expressway but I think my fave place will always be in trees, climb a tree and wait five minutes so anybody who saw you go up has carried on there there merry and light up


----------



## past times (Jan 16, 2010)

Jamaica. My senor year in undergrad my roomates and i went there for like 10 days. The second you got off airport property there were people just handing out weed. The quality really wasnt all that d\good but the setting couldn't be beat. We did boat ride to a marijuana field and went cliff diving.


----------



## philmarlowe (Jan 17, 2010)

fave place to toke: in my car on the way to deliver YOUR pizza


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 17, 2010)

I was lost on my motorcycle in Japan and looking for a gas station so I did what anyone would do. I parked and lit a J. Af ew kids came by to see the bike and smelled the smell and after that I knew right where I was and had directions to the closest gas station.


----------



## TechnoDude (Jan 17, 2010)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> I was lost on my motorcycle in Japan and looking for a gas station so I did what anyone would do. I parked and lit a J. Af ew kids came by to see the bike and smelled the smell and after that I knew right where I was and had directions to the closest gas station.


Out on a small island in south west costa rica in a town called Pavones, we went surfing for a weekend back in high school and ran across a real cool older guy that owned a resturant, we ended up making good friends and picking up a pound of the most potentent mids I have ever smoked for $50USD. We couldnt find papers anywhere on the small island and then we ran into a group from Florida who ended up bringing boxes of paper and blunt wraps. We smoked out all week long surfing the longest left break in the world.


----------



## TheMightyS (Jan 17, 2010)

Mong next to a beautiful canal in amsterdam, in one of the longest days of the year. Probally around 10-11pm, still light, just had our FIRST and biggest trip off shrooms. We sat down, we spoke deep, (from the sorta MDMA effect you get off shrooms when they start wearing off).

We'd just left college, we'd just become men, and this really set us off. We sat there for around... 4 hours, chatting, planning our lives and smoking some Amsterdam WW and Northern Light whilst watching the canal boats go by and the sun set.

Was fucking sweet.


----------



## fredsgrow (Jan 17, 2010)

The local ski hill held their last day of the season on 4:20 a couple years back. A group of friends and I went to the hill that morning. It was beautiful. Mild and clear, the perfect start to the best day of the year. I remember coming off the lift and seeing the little clock in the operator's shack reading 4:18 and desperately rounding up our gang to speed off down the hill to our secret spot. I doubt it was something only we knew about, but we were able to smoke a couple joints and pass around a bottle of wine just in time for the "high" hour I'd have to say that that was one of the most memorable smoking experiences I've had the pleasure of being a part of in quite some time.

And *MightyS* I'm planning my first trip to Amsterdam this year for the Cannabis Cup. I can't wait to have a story like yours one day!


----------



## TheMightyS (Jan 17, 2010)

fredsgrow said:


> The local ski hill held their last day of the season on 4:20 a couple years back. A group of friends and I went to the hill that morning. It was beautiful. Mild and clear, the perfect start to the best day of the year. I remember coming off the lift and seeing the little clock in the operator's shack reading 4:18 and desperately rounding up our gang to speed off down the hill to our secret spot. I doubt it was something only we knew about, but we were able to smoke a couple joints and pass around a bottle of wine just in time for the "high" hour I'd have to say that that was one of the most memorable smoking experiences I've had the pleasure of being a part of in quite some time.
> 
> And *MightyS* I'm planning my first trip to Amsterdam this year for the Cannabis Cup. I can't wait to have a story like yours one day!


Sweet memory mate, would love to have ski slopes and shit like that round my area.

Mate, you'd LOVE Amsterdam, just dont let those coffee shops eat up your trip, its got so much more to the city then just that  I planning another trip in the next month or two, cant wait  With my women this time so hopefully lots of new memories to be told


----------



## fredsgrow (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks, Mighty! Snowboarding's definitely one of the most peaceful activities one can engage in. Especially on a beautiful day with some swell people and some dank bud!!! Thanks for the advice on 'Dam. I've already been looking into things to fill my day. Really excited about some of the museums and the canals! Anything else you'd suggest? Have a great trip back Maybe we'll run into each other, haha!


----------



## highsheep (Jan 18, 2010)

my friends dad is a cop and one day his dad left his keys out so we took the_ undercover _cop car out for a spin rolled up some fat ones and just cruised on the highway..it was pretty intense when we cut the lights on everyone thought we were trying to pull them over..damn pigs


----------



## poofy95 (Jan 18, 2010)

Seaside Heights/Park, NJ up until a few years ago. Island Beach State Park when the sun is setting is an amazing toke spot. All the way down. And the 10 mile bike ride back was so fun. Ever fallen asleep on a road bike going 15 MPH?


----------



## smerfo (Jan 19, 2010)

Tokin up on the shores of lake geneva in the summer time with my homies, or in the alps at night with the snow reflecting the moonlight.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 19, 2010)

Dall sheep hunting in the Alaska range @ 5000' with the northern lights dancing everywhere.
Coolest thing I can think of to do & I got a beautiful Ram !
GWN


----------



## TheGreatWhiteNorth (Jan 20, 2010)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Dall sheep hunting in the Alaska range @ 5000' with the northern lights dancing everywhere.
> Coolest thing I can think of to do & I got a beautiful Ram !
> GWN


Damn, amazing curl on that ram.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 20, 2010)

TheGreatWhiteNorth said:


> Damn, amazing curl on that ram.


Thank you, I am very pleased that I got to experience taking an even better ram than my last (a very tight curl 36" w/ 13" bases). Those damn mountains take it out of you but they are addictive and I love being up there, not to mention that it is some of the best eating meat one can have.
GWN


----------



## 420ever (Jan 20, 2010)

The most rememberable toke i had was at marleyfest in austin on a night bright with stars sitting on a wall, a river in front of me and one fucking awesome reggae band to my right on a huge stage playing.


----------



## MeMes (Jan 24, 2010)

My highschool library art gallery room and library bathroom while class is starting id be tardy daily


----------



## SEXWAX (Jan 24, 2010)

50 yard line of niu football stadium, climber the roof of a police station and blazed a blunt, and on a peak in breck colorado right before it crumbled beneath me and i become a human/smoke/snow avalanche.


----------



## CLOSETGROWTH (Jan 24, 2010)

In the back seat of my Buddy's 57 chevy with my GF toking a fat joint. I was so stoned I couldn't talk... neither could she..thats why it was so memorable.


----------



## GSTATUS (Jan 24, 2010)

Burning in hawaii on the beach resort felt like ecstasy. Jamiaca was great too.


----------



## EAzeYAmiND (Jan 29, 2010)

Ive toked in countless crazy places. blazed going up a mountain on a ski lift in big bear with our mountain bikes, bombing down was awesome. at a multi million dollar cabin right on the lake in big bear..right when i walked outside i saw the pigs chasing some guy and taser the shit out of him


----------



## PineAppleXpress (Jan 29, 2010)

Well the Vancouver Olympics are coming in just 2 weeks. You will see it all over the media broadcast's, but my city build a 4 block by 8 block, state of the art, athlete's village. Anyways about a year ago i was working with a masonry contract and after hours i went to the tallest roof. Smoked a fat j with a co-worker. Drank a beer, and enjoyed the best view of the city. As well as being the very first people to both experience that view, and the privilege to get phazed up there !D


----------



## spliffter (Feb 17, 2010)

On a Hobie Cat in jamaica with the wife, 2 friends and a rasta that worked at the resort. That was the perfect place to smoke a joint with the perfect company along with the best sativa I have ever smoked, brought some bagseed home with me too!


----------



## Spoon420 (Feb 17, 2010)

madison square garden... smoking blunts watching the greatest band ever, dispatch (alot of u prolly wont no who they r)


----------



## Seattles Finest (Feb 18, 2010)

what a question.. Ive toked alot of places. On top of the space needle, the golden gate bridge, looking at mt. rushmore, yellowstone, on the metro bus, but the best two were probably inside fenway and old yankee stadium..


----------



## waz666 (Feb 18, 2010)

At the amusement park we got to the ferris wheel and no one else was on it, so my buddy asked the guy to leave us up top for 10 minutes if no one else showed up. we got up their and sparked a blunt, very enjoyable only issue was that it was hard to light due to the wind


----------



## Dan Halen (Feb 19, 2010)

Trespassing on the campus of my community college at 11 p.m


----------



## Jokerfella (Mar 8, 2010)

luv2grow said:


> On a aircraft carrier in the gulf of aden
> And last night was pretty funny in a Pro Shop in a bowling alley<weird


Celebs house I will not name. Outside Austin Texas... Hint. Hint.


----------



## gjisaclue (Mar 8, 2010)

The Old Bailey...............................


----------



## gjisaclue (Mar 8, 2010)

The Tower..........style ........... : )


----------



## kyle2562 (Mar 9, 2010)

Best Toke Spot? Back in the day me and my buddies found a ace truck behind ace hardware and the back of it was unlocked so we decided to hot box it lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 9, 2010)

Jokerfella said:


> Celebs house I will not name. Outside Austin Texas... Hint. Hint.


You toked w/ George W?
Cool.


----------



## orgnlmrwiggles (Mar 9, 2010)

i smoked a blunt in a tractor (backhoe) once.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Mar 10, 2010)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You toked w/ George W?
> Cool.


Dubya lives in Dallas.

I suspect he's talking about Willie.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 10, 2010)

Johnnyorganic said:


> Dubya lives in Dallas.
> 
> I suspect he's talking about Willie.


I guess I just displayed my Texas geography ignorance.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Mar 10, 2010)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I guess I just displayed my Texas geography ignorance.


Not at all.

Governor Bush *did* live in downtown Austin, in the Governor's Mansion for six years.

But Willie Nelson lives just *outside* of Austin.


----------



## imLIFTED (Mar 17, 2010)

I smoked some blunts with a giant Mr. Rogers statue last night.


----------



## Handson (Mar 17, 2010)

I got high in the Alps, we were 5000 feet above sea level. Nothing but giggles and an amazing ski down the mountain 

I also had cannabis ice tea


----------



## digging (Mar 18, 2010)

The most memorable place I have ever smoked was on the top of Bob Marley's grave in the parish of Nine Miles in Jamaica.

Feel the vibes !!! Everything was Irie, and as the locals say, everything kris.


----------



## Greens22 (Mar 28, 2010)

well its hard to choose from. ive burned on top of a mountain near bishop city in california(by the choclate lakes and Long Lake), elevation was around 11 or 12 thousand feet. glaciers were everywhere, greatest view ever. ive also toked in a cave, on top of a waterfall, on top of a strange 30 foot high tower above a 30 acre orange grove, a haunted house at night, the beach (but i do that too often lol), on top of the tallest building at my college( could see the ocean from there which was 30 miles away). 
But im gonna have to choose one, which would be in a vehicle, nothing is like smoking a blunt with a few friends in a hot box. cause when your done, the air in the car is 5% oxygen and 95% blunt hahahahaha.


----------



## orgnlmrwiggles (Apr 1, 2010)

Greens22 said:


> well its hard to choose from. ive burned on top of a mountain near bishop city in california(by the choclate lakes and Long Lake), elevation was around 11 or 12 thousand feet. glaciers were everywhere, greatest view ever. ive also toked in a cave, on top of a waterfall, on top of a strange 30 foot high tower above a 30 acre orange grove, a haunted house at night, the beach (but i do that too often lol), on top of the tallest building at my college( could see the ocean from there which was 30 miles away).
> But im gonna have to choose one, which would be in a vehicle, nothing is like smoking a blunt with a few friends in a hot box. cause when your done, the air in the car is 5% oxygen and 95% blunt hahahahaha.


id have to say, smoking in the car on a hella warm summer night with the windows up or down, doesnt really matter. its really relaxing if you have some nice tunes on a nice stereo to listen to.


----------



## prettythin (Apr 1, 2010)

when i went camping last year
the rain was pouring hard and we were
in a huge tent, we smoked and smoked
and it was amazing lol i loved it


----------



## imLIFTED (Apr 1, 2010)

hotboxed tent.. nice. the best place to smoke is anywhere as long as there's good bud and good people around


----------



## orgnlmrwiggles (Apr 4, 2010)

under yours mom's sheets.


----------



## Johan Liebert (Apr 10, 2010)

Dale Hollow Lake, Tennessee. Went last year, going again in a couple months. We smoked and drank and swam and leaped from cliffs and for just two days it felt like we were the kings of all that we saw. With lake water 99.9x% pure we were able to comfortably bring our beers and fruit off the boat with us and while we floated atop our life preservers, we ate sparkling strawberries while below, tiny fish nipped at our toes.

I miss Dale Hollow.


----------



## orgnlmrwiggles (Apr 13, 2010)

that sounds awesome. minus the fkin fishes nipping at my toes. i'd bring a spear and a bbq lol


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Apr 13, 2010)

orgnlmrwiggles said:


> that sounds awesome. minus the fkin fishes nipping at my toes. i'd bring a spear and a bbq lol


Actually it's sort of a weird sensation. 

I experienced it in the Caribbean with all those beautiful rainbow fish all around nibbling all over my body.

I can't imagine doing it stoned, but I would never go swimming impaired.

Too Natalie Wood.


----------



## dadio161 (Apr 13, 2010)

smoking on the beach in PERTH, AUSTRAILIA. and drinking an ice cold beer.
November, 1983


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 13, 2010)

Johnnyorganic said:


> I can't imagine doing it stoned, but I would never go swimming impaired.
> QUOTE]
> 
> What kind of wood don't float?
> ...


----------



## ikeman868 (Apr 13, 2010)

I went to a head shop, and got invited up stairs to smoke. It was pretty sweet!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 13, 2010)

In the backroom of a very cool little bar with the Amazing rhythm aces band after their performance here in Alaska.
And partying with Russell Smith and the guys was a treat.


----------



## orgnlmrwiggles (Apr 17, 2010)

the last time i went to the moon i smoked a blunt there. that was pretty awesome.
...i may have just been really high though, or an astronaut


----------



## crystalman (Apr 17, 2010)

defanetly the grand canyun we back packed down alittle ways with a six pack of beer and some good bud we went into a small cave were setting there drinking and people were walking above us the sun was going down we were having a smoke and all the fog started coming out like a thick mist it was asome


----------



## nowAdayz (Apr 26, 2010)

Smoken out at Obama's presidential acceptance rally in Chicago's Grant park. The wife and some friends of ours walking around the park with all the TVs set up to see the final counts from around the country smoking and drinking, good memories!!!!


----------



## boldhoof2 (Apr 27, 2010)

the most memorable place i have smoked is on a roof with my cousin we climbed up there and didnt think about gettin down till we were stoned no one got hurt tho it was one of those you had to be there moments


----------



## JayDubya (Apr 30, 2010)

Went on a cruise to the Bahamas recently, on the ride back I got to talking with a bunch of people on the rear deck of the ship. Eventually once we figured out that we were all cool with it, we all started passing around bowls, joints, an apple pipe (lol) and drinking beer till the early morning. Was lots of fun


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 30, 2010)

JayDubya said:


> Went on a cruise to the Bahamas recently, on the ride back I got to talking with a bunch of people on the rear deck of the ship. Eventually once we figured out that we were all cool with it, we all started passing around bowls, joints, an apple pipe (lol) and drinking beer till the early morning. Was lots of fun


Cool story, sounds like a hoot - and hey, welcome aboard RIU.
GWN


----------



## orgnlmrwiggles (May 5, 2010)

JayDubya said:


> Went on a cruise to the Bahamas recently, on the ride back I got to talking with a bunch of people on the rear deck of the ship. Eventually once we figured out that we were all cool with it, we all started passing around bowls, joints, an apple pipe (lol) and drinking beer till the early morning. Was lots of fun


ive been wanting to do this for over a year now. a sick ass cruise through the east bahamas witha balcony room and lots of prerolled blunts. ahh, can't wait til i get to fulfill this fantasy.


----------



## TheJointProject (May 6, 2010)

On the top or Pikes Peak in Colorado Springs, Colorado. Never been in the mountains and the view way astonishing! The medical bud i got there was outta this world


----------



## Cali chronic (May 7, 2010)

before terror I burned a hit in the lav on commercial aircraft---when a lighter was no biggee or a i hitter glass tube in the smoke pack. Just hit it and hold forever till no smoke and flush and exhale! Vawoosh 35000 feet exhale.


----------



## newbud123 (May 7, 2010)

buckingham palace for me


----------



## scardthestoner (May 13, 2010)

bah... too stoned to remember.

on the roof of my friend's house just shortly after I smoked for the first time... my friend starts telling us how he can touch the sky if he climbed the tree next to the roof, and if he could get to it then he would be able eat the clouds. A short while later he is on the ground in the front yard with a twisted ankle. I laughed for 30 minutes straight.


----------



## chickadee (May 13, 2010)

The Louvre in France


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 13, 2010)

A couple years ago with the man in the big house.
Well, not really - but it would be fun.


----------



## LorDeMO (May 13, 2010)

Japan - I went there with a group of friends and one day we were like fuck - where's the weed at? - so we went to shinjuku for some clubbing and figured, where there's clubs, there's drugs! We went everywhere lol using our crap japanese asking for weed - weedo, weedo? One of us actually managed to track some down n it was some goooood shit! epic


----------



## Bwoz (May 17, 2010)

My uncle owns a farm up in the Barington tops ( Australia) me n my cousin hiked a mountain for a couple hours and sat on the near edge of a cliff, best view of the valley down below. The best part was that their was no wind to interfere with the lighting of the bong. gota love high memories!


----------



## HTownKid (May 19, 2010)

In a tree in my neighbors yard. We were sh!t faced and stoned. We climbed the tree and smoked up there, they were awake I think, I just remember we got it on cell phone video.


----------



## outwardjam23 (May 29, 2010)

dankinout the boys bathroom at my friends work which is a pool after it closed then went swimming


----------



## xXF0RE20Xx (May 29, 2010)

I do roofing for a living. Ive smoked on top of 1000+ buildings residental/commercial in my surrounding area. I think the best was one of the local universities sorority houses.


----------



## Blizzackk (Jun 2, 2010)

My memorable place I have toked at was on my mom's boat in Fox Lake in Illinois, hitting a two foot roor 

Or in my friends car hitting a joint one car behind a state trooper on the highway


----------



## God2BLegal (Jun 2, 2010)

by far my best was with some of the best family a guy could have in Iraq with a few BlackHawks flying over head or driving any of our Vehicles on base. i think my goal will to be smoke on every continent for sure! bucket list number 1!


----------



## swelchjohn (Jun 2, 2010)

In a waiting room outside the family court-room at a court-house.


----------



## thatguy830 (Jun 2, 2010)

live in fl. was doing some work in st augustine on this catherdral that was 150 yrs old was working in the bell tower i had to climb sum ladders that were like 150 yrs old haha...scared the piss out of me climbing up them..but my co worker left to go get sum lunch so it was me and this older guy up there i had a jay of some dank asked him if he burned he said yeah we sparked it up and watched tourist video taping laughing while we were tokin out....he also told me alot about the place so good learning experience too


----------



## swelchjohn (Jun 2, 2010)

Hell yea. Old Schoolers+pot= history lesson (especially when toking up in historically relevant buildings)


----------



## thatguy830 (Jun 2, 2010)

haha yeah pretty much i just want to go on a walk find an old guy on a bench and talk to about his past...im a big history junkie


----------



## morfin56 (Jun 9, 2010)

under a bridge w/ a homeless person.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 12, 2010)

In a movie theater, or public transportation.


----------



## DoggyDaddy (Jun 12, 2010)

Got the carrier trumped though nice try. 1975 nuclear ballistic missile submarine. 2000 feet below the North Atlantic. Hash oil from Scotland. No smell. LOL


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 12, 2010)

DoggyDaddy said:


> Got the carrier trumped though nice try. 1975 nuclear ballistic missile submarine. 2000 feet below the North Atlantic. Hash oil from Scotland. No smell. LOL


WOW. I dont know what to say.


----------



## /b/ (Jun 12, 2010)

Probably the School bathroom or a guard shack at my old school while I was walking to my old career center.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 12, 2010)

DoggyDaddy said:


> Got the carrier trumped though nice try. 1975 nuclear ballistic missile submarine. 2000 feet below the North Atlantic. Hash oil from Scotland. No smell. LOL


My hat is off to you sir - I believe you at least qualify for the semi finals.


----------



## rolledupdriver (Jun 13, 2010)

The old days of highschool smoking behind the school during lunch, just cause thats where all my smoking began.


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Jun 14, 2010)

My highschool days consisted of walking out of the building and blaze a blunt on the football feild and walk back in b4 the bell rang for my next period.


----------



## DEEPBLU249 (Jun 14, 2010)

Inside *L&#275;&#699;ahi* crater - otherwise known as Diamond Head.


----------



## Bag Lady (Jun 14, 2010)

Disney World, Detroit Zoo, and Oakland Hills Country Club


----------



## desert fox (Jun 17, 2010)

the most silly smoke time for me that I will never forget is....we were in a church parking lot with the car in D and were creeping around the parking lot at 2MPH blazing and laughing our asses off. It was like the Austin Powers heavy roller scene. Extremely stupid.......since your doing something illegal and nothing like saying look at me playing chicken at 2mph with light poles for a good amount of time.


----------



## 808toker (Jun 17, 2010)

mines would be on the top of a mountain in hawaii at sunrise on a day with no clouds. amazing!


----------



## rowlman (Jun 17, 2010)

Hey, thats cool, I also have smoked down at Disney,and Detroit zoo LOL!. Disney was great, but my most memorable place has to be Cedar Point, OH. Aahhh...good times.
 happy grow'n


----------



## Vento (Jun 20, 2010)

Outside Buckingham Palace on my wifes birthday , Both of us mooching around London stoned out of our mings and just giggling and laughing at pretty much everything .. I have a pic but i will have to pixilate the face out


----------



## doobydoobydoo (Jun 20, 2010)

i smoked on a roof of a 20story building during a firework show with over 1000people


----------



## lego stoner (Jun 22, 2010)

My two favorites:
the gondola at the mtn i snowboard at
in a cop car: the city next to me has a broken car that they leave parked on the st. to make people nervous. me and my friend were baked ine night, climbed in, and toked up


----------



## TrippyReefer (Jun 23, 2010)

church camp.. they had night watchmen everywhere so me and some friends snuck out and drove like 2 miles to a park with a waterfall, it was chill


----------



## AaronxxArson (Jun 23, 2010)

Inside a bank, not even joking. Me and my buddies blazed in there for like 3 months before the cops came.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 23, 2010)

AaronxxArson said:


> Inside a bank, not even joking. Me and my buddies blazed in there for like 3 months before the cops came.


3 Months? Were you locked in the vault?


----------



## TrippyReefer (Jun 23, 2010)

AaronxxArson said:


> Inside a bank, not even joking. Me and my buddies blazed in there for like 3 months before the cops came.


Is that how often they check their surveillance tapes? i should rob that bank lol


----------



## headbangaboogy (Jun 25, 2010)

central booking


----------



## eastsidebagel (Jun 27, 2010)

Me, with my pals, hiking through Northern Israel first, on the top of Mount Carmel in Haifa.


----------



## FrEbirdFlying (Jul 2, 2010)

this park called Stoner park.... (atleast by us stoners lol)

it was great. it would please whatever outside atmosphere you were looking for. it was huge with one windy road. and had a bridge where you could go down and smoke by the water... big rocks by the river.. little outside grilling buildings.. and a playground. needless to say... we used them all! good times. i miss that park...

now i go to a lake and go out to the gazebo on the dock.... or just chillin at my friends house in "the shack"


----------

